# IUI With Vaginismus Part 36 *



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, happy chatting


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just getting a quick post in before I go to bed for a couple of hours sleep before going - oooo I am proper nervous now!

Please please think of me and the little embies lots this week, and of course the kind person who is giving me this chance...

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - hope you got there alright and everything is going well, if indeed anything has happened yet.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh Polly, your post got me all   I am absolutely rooting for you. I really hope this is going to make your dreams come true.
I'll be thinking of you constantly until we hear from you  


Emma -   at the growbags and grobags!

Claire - I'm not even going to tell you to try and not obsess because I am more than aware at how impossible that is   You will read the net, you will stare at your diary and count days, you will look to see when your due date would be if it's a BFP, you'll think about names, maternity leave, look at prams (Bugaboo is the way to go by the way. Don't make the same mistake I did initially), you'll happen to wander in to Mothercare, you'll somehow end up in the baby section of John Lewis and I could go on alot more

Enjoy it - it's all part of the fun  


Right - just waiting for Lady H to wake up and she is then being taken to my Mum's and I am off to the Big Smoke!
Got a hot date with Tony Hadley tonight.... well O.K, he's staring in Chicago tonight  


Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie I did most of those too, except the baby departments (I couldn't bear to go in those - full of pg ladies). My big obsession was to keep reading and re-reading books about pregnancy, particularly the 'early symptom' sections, looking for clues and insights.

Hope you have a great time tonight!

Claire - hope the diy etc is going well.

Thrilling old day here, tending to dh's needs. He had a work party last night, and slept in until 10.30 (v. jealous but I decided to be nice about it in the hope I might have the favour returned one day). Now he's taken the dog out for a walk, but wants to be collected with the dog later from some distant place. Then later on I have to drive him to the station to collect his car.
I shall be expecting big favours from him in return.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

(for Polly)

Emma, you sound like the dutiful wife!   My DH has been in the garden ALL DAY pottering about while I've done all the 'must dos' like washing and ironing.   I am getting very bored with it, about to go and make a thai green curry for dinner.

Annie, hope you have a great time tonight with your hot date!

Well, yes, I am obsessing.  I've scoured 'early pregnancy' symptoms on the net (I know, I know, I said I'd abstain from googling!).  I do have sore (.)(.) but that's because I keep prodding them to see if they're sore!   To make matters worse my abstaining from alcohol has definitely led my parents to think I am pg, they have been making some very odd comments and I feel like I'm leading them on to disappointment a bit cos I don't feel I can say "We're trying" because a) I don't want to feel under pressure to 'reproduce', and b) I think then when they look at us they'll know we're 'doing it'!   

Anyway enough chatting I have things to do!  Hope you all have a good evening.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire -   at your parents knowing you've been doing 'it'. Have you looked at the list of early pg symptoms here on FF? I must have read that a hundred times last time (and had very few of them when I actually was pg). I'm deliberately not looking this time round.

I got very bored with being the dutiful non-complaining wife and had a mini-tantrum earlier (when dh criticised my driving). Told him I expected him to be more helpful tomorrow. He then went out to buy all the ingredients for a huge cooked breakfast tomorrow. He knows that the way to my heart is through my stomach. 

Polly           

Emma, xx
p.s. am having wine tonight (ahem, don't feel in any way pg)


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls...

yes, arrived safely, and all is so far well....we got 8 eggs this morning   and DH did his bit, so now they are with the embryologist, and she will decide whether to use the frozen   that DH left last time, or the ones he produced this morning, also whether they do IVF or ICSI. Having talked it all through, I am happy that they will make the best decision based on the .

Now we wait, and get an update tomorrow on how many have fertilised. We could go for ET at any day after that, they make the decision when to go each day. Only problem is that if we end up looking at blastocyst tfr, then we need to change our flight. A bit   about that, as I thought we had decided with them on the phone that going back on Saturday covered all eventualities. Never mind, we need to do the best we can at this stage.

I hope that everything is going well for everyone else....wouldn´t it be fantastic with 3 BFPs! 

Lots of Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - 8 eggs is very good, isn't it? Hope lots fertilise overnight (assume they pick the best ones and wouldn't put 8 back). I hope ET happens quickly for you. I'm sure the waiting must be agonising. Good luck, and I'll be be thinking of you and sending oodles of those specific        s.

Annie- how was the big night away?

Claire  - how was MIL?

I've spent the day stripping wallpaper in the kitchen. No nasty surprises underneath, thank goodness. Just tried to go out to buy paint but couldn't. The road out of the village is flooded (very heavy rain here) and the police have closed it. Going to make meringues instead.

Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

Polly - oooh great to hear from you and with such exciting news aswell. I shall do a  dance tonight and as always am sending lots of 
Looking forward to the next update  Hang on in there - you're doing brilliantly 

Emma - Or should we now call you Martha Stewart?!?! You deserve a bloomin medal for all you do for Master Daff and DH. I'd have ditched mine on the roadside after a comment like that on a day when you had done all sorts for him  Hope you get that fry up delivered in bed tomorrow at 10.30 at the very earliest!

Claire -    - it's even worse telling family you're PG. I sat red as a beetroot when we told my Grandad. My first thought was "oh god, my Grandad knows me and DH have been bonking" I was mortified. I made my Mum tell him. I couldn't get the words out!

I completely forgot about reading all the early pregnancy signs  I did pleny of that too. And what happened?!?.... when I was bloody PG and the signs were screaming at me - I put it down to flu 

I used to ask anyone who announced a BFP what their symptoms were. Gave them the full Spanish Inqusition.

Mine for the record were: trapped wind from weeks 4 - entire pregnancy. Nausea from weeks 7 - 10. Violent puking week 10!

[fly]GOOD LUCK LADIES   [/fly]


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone

  I'm back I'm back   

I have my lovely computer back and I am all up and running and online and its great.
Silly really how lost I felt without my computer.

I have missed so much and I know I wont have the time to read through all the old posts so will do my best to chatch up.

Its so exciting all this ttc thats going on makes me feel like joining you although I am REALLY NOT going to be. infact haven't had 's' yet so would be a bit difficult. thats a topic for another time.

Polly thinking off you, can't wait for updates  

So tired now but will be back on tommorrow (feels great to say that)
Have to get back into the swing of it all again not used to being online everyday don't even know if my 2 little monsters will allow me 

I will pm you all my new email address and I am sure bore you all with phots of my boys. Claire I NEED wedding pictures oh and birthday snaps please Annie and Emma.
And Deedee have I seen Hannah yet?? I am sure I haven't  

Must dash
great to be back, night night

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - _wonderful_ to have you back with us.        And at such an exciting time too. It feels like ages since you were here full-time.

Polly - sending lots of positive fertilisation and ET vibes your way   

Annie - tell uis all about your night away.

I can't get over how wet it is and has been here. The road has reopened so W and I are off to buy paint this morning. Dh has had to work.  I'm getting cabin fever from staying in nearly all weekend. May try to apply paint to the wall later, and am going to make a curry.

Feel a bit bad today. Dh and I attempted S last night, but my body just wasn't co-operating at all. I think I was too tired. I feel worried that he'll think I only want to have S for ttc purposes, and not because of feelings for him in his own right. Going to have to make it work tonight. 

Back later,
Emma,


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

What a horrible day.  

Polly, some specific fertilisation  have been winging their way to you.  Hope today is going really well and as planned. 

Donna, great to have you back!  If you let me know your new email address I'll send you some wedding photos.  I did send some to your original email address but don't know if you are still using that.

Emma, hope the painting is going well.  We painted the dining room walls yesterday and did the woodwork undercoat.  Just finished the glossing, it looks really good!  And clean!  Desperate for a new carpet now, am trying to coax DH to the carpet shops this pm but I'd say my chances are slim. 

Annie,  at you at your Grandads!  

Well it's all over for me.   turned up in full force this morning.    Had a good  on DH earlier.  Now looking ahead to next month.  Oh, and planning a hot bath and a VERY large glass of wine tonight!   (well once back from MILs  she came earlier than arranged on Saturday and we weren't in, had a right go at DH about it as if it is our fault, so a few hours of sarky remarks over dinner look likely - thankfully DH's cousin and uncle will also be there so she can only be moderately unpleasant)

How many attempts did it take for a successful BFP for you girls?  I know it's only attempt #1 and I should take a chill pill, but (as I know you can all relate to) I want a bean of my own SO much. 

Right, must go.  Surfing John Lewis, want to buy a printer/scanner with some of our wedding money. 

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire,

So sorry it was a bfn for you this time. I know it is very hard but I don't think many people convieve on there first month of trying.
It took me a fair few trys but then my situation is different so maybe the others are better suited to anwser you question re how many attempts cause as you know I had tx to concieve and still haven't full overcome vag and managed sex and at ppresent I am doubting I ever will.
Sending massive hugs to you and DH  

Polly,

Think of you and DH lots and sending you lots of    and  

Emma,

I know what you mean about 's' I srill haven't managed it since the twins were born we have done other stuff like th old days. and I am worried that prehaps I see full sex as just for ttc purposes.
Cause if I am honest thats the only reason I want to overcome this so we can try for mumber 3 in the future.

Annie,

how are you? how is it being back at work?

Deedee,

How are you and Hannah getting on? hows things with work etc

I'll pm you all my new address now

Take care

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon,

Claire - so sorry about af. Those bfns are horrible, aren't they.  I was convinced that you'd be a first-timer, what with all that not drinking, sunflower seeds etc. Have lots of wine tonight. With MIL coming round sounds like you'l needs it.
I think it was the 3rd or 4th month before I got my bfp (Annie would know better from reading all those old posts), and we had a few months trying with a syringe before that).

Well done on the dining room. You put my efforts to shame. I was just going to fill in a few holes before starting painting and found I'd run out of filler.  Tempted to put lining paper over the wall instead. 

Donna - thanks for the email address. I'll send some photos later. I can't work out how to send more than one at a time, so you might end up with lots of emails. Sorry. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon everyone,

Spent today cleaning the flat and feel better for it its not often I get to clean the flat stress free. DH went shopping with the boys so I didn't have to worry about them needing something.
Just cooked them a tuna and broccolli pie it tastes really nice so might try it for DH and me
Do any of you have some receipies I could try? the boys are moving on to more textured food now, I gave them pasta bolognaise (sp) last week I


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I hadn't finnished 

As I was saying back to the pasta. I used the baby pasta you can buy form boots then made the sauce and blended it all together it had a very interesting lumpy texture Callum loved it but ryan didn't like the texture or the taste I am not sure which.

Dh went food shopping and also picked us my a MP3 player to share as I have started going to them gym and DH wants to go to. I don't need to loose any weight just need to tone up my saggy baby belly 

Its so exciting all this ttc thats going on once you have all got your BFP (Emma could have already, oh and so could Polly  it could have all happened by now) it will be time for Annie, Deedee and myself to jump on and ttc again.
Thinking about it Annie and Deedee might beat me to it as I have to wait till my boys are walking otherwise I will need a tripple buggy so not really looking to start trying till 2009 I guess 

Hope you have all had a nice bank holiday

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - going to have a think about recipes and get back to you this evening. Will doesn't like the Boots baby pasta. What I use is normal pasta (tagliatelle - one nest, if that is what they're called), and scrunch it up into lots of pieces before throwing it into the pan. He is OK with that.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Emma, I also thought I'd be a first-timer, I'd convinced myself of it.  We'd timed s so perfectly to actual do it during ovulation, I didn't think it could be any better timed than that.   I've read umpteen times that only 25% do it first go blah blah blah but I'd factored in that most don't know they're ovulating and I think I do from the four months of specific pain 12/13 days before af.  

I've bought a boots thermometer so will be doing my temperature every day to check I'm right and have bought some different lubricant too.  

DH has promised me a big cuddle later and has just popped upstairs to see me.  Him and my brother are watching the football .

Donna, dunno about food for babies.  I do a nice pasta with a can of tomatoes, onion and mushrooms (plus some chicken stock and oregano), but don't know if that's 'baby' food.  Hark at you planning number 3!!!

(Actually my DH also thinks that I am using him for ttc purposes as we haven't done it since the 3 'timed' sessions the other week. )

Right, got to alter our new voiles to fit the windows.  Have promised myself I will do at least one today.   Plus the sound of the sewing machine is bound to annoy the boys! 

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

oh, so sorry Claire - it will happen soon, I am sure.  

Our news is that 5 eggs fertilised overnight - they ICSI´d 7, dunno what happened to the other one, maybe it disintegrated while they were doing it or something. Anyway, they reckon that 5 out of 7 is pretty good, so we are waiting another call in the morning to see if tomorrow is ET day or not. Please send lots of   to our five little ones! I can´t believe I can even say that!  

Oh, and sorry you are having such horrible weather, it is gloriously hot and sunny here  

Lots of love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Ooooh , Polly! Sending your little ones a whole load of   tonight. Praying they stay strong and continue to thrive!Such excellent news   
 at the weather though.

Claire - So sorry it didn't happen 1st time. It WILL happen though - try and keep strong. I know how horrible a BFN is   Try and see if you can find something to take your mind off the BFN and look forward to this cycle. A glass of wine might help  
We're all here and rooting for you. Hope our support and   vibes help a little  

Donna - HELLO!!!! So great to hear from you! How are the boys?!?!? Can't wait to hear how they've been doing and see some new piccies! I'll download some of Hannah asap!
My top tip is a book that Lorraine Kelly wrote. It's recepies for babies and toddlers through each stage. Really easy recepie's with stuff you usually have in the fridge and cupboard. Nothing that takes all day to prepare either! I got my off Amazon for about a fiver!

Emma - Sorry DH had to work today. Mine's been out in the garden all afternoon (when the rain paused) trying to lay our decking. So I've been keeping Madam occupied. She's been a bit up and down today, but I think I spied yet anothe tooth breaking through   5 months of nothing and then 6 all at once by the looks of things! Oooh - and she's finally figured out how to get from her knees to her feet - hoorah! oooh, and saying something like please

honestly, 1 night away and I come back to all of that! 

My weekend away was really lovey. We left here at 1pm and was at the hotel in london by 2.30. I got a wee bit lost in St John's Wood   Headed straight to the bar for a little drink.... or two and then went and got ready to go out.
Went into Covent Garden for some dinner and then on to see Chicago. Didn't really rate the show that much. Not one of the best ones I've seen.
Then went back to the hotel for some night caps! Think we went to bed at around 1am. We just sat around having a good old girlie gossip and sharing a few bottles of wine. 
Then went back into Covent Garden sunday morning for a mooch around the market and shops, had a spot of lunch and then headed back home. Got back at around 4pm - so a good 28 hours away! 

Incredibly tired last night though. Went to bed at 8pm! Good job, coz the Minx woke a couple of times  


Right - Off to bed again now just in case we have a repeat performance!

Night

Can't wait to hear from Polly tomorrow


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - here are 5       for your little ones! OMG, that sounds so real and so exciting! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you taht tomorrow is the day, and everything continues to go so well. 

Very jealous of your sun. It is still raining here. 


Donna - are they eating meat yet? 
One thing I used to do for Will, which sounds horrible but actually tastes nice, is Lovely Lentils. You fry some chopped onion for 5 minutes. Then add chopped carrot (plus chopped parsnip if you like), a dollop of red lentils, some water (or non-salty choicken stock if you have it), and some chopped celery. Simmer for about 20 mins, until most of the liquid has been absorbed. Then puree (or don't if they don't mind lumps).

I'll have a think about some others. A favourite here is tins of mackeral in tomato sauce. They're really cheap too. I used to do them with a dollop of sweet potato, but now tend to put them on toast.

Claire- hope dh gives you a big hug. 

Annie - just saw your post. Wow! Hannah is doing so much and so well! Still no walking (apart from holding onto stuff) here. Quite jealous!

Got to go, dh neds the pc.
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Just here to see if Polly had some early news. It was a long shot, but I'm so nervous and excited! 

GO POLLY & EMBIES  

One of my very good friends went into labour this morning. I think it's a sign that today is going to be a really good day  

Emma - She's not walking yet. Fat too much of a wimp for that! She won't let go of anything! It's only that she wouldn't pull herself up to her feet and was quite happy on her knees - until the weekend. 

Oooh and we had sleep last night       First solid night in over a week thanks to all those teeth!

Right - I'll be back every 5 minutes to check on Polly!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Polly, a batch of specially nurtured      for your five little ones are being sent to you now!

Annie, how exciting that Hannah is standing up and saying please! 

Emma, hope you salvaged some of your weekend.

Donna, hope you're now relaxing in your lovely clean flat! 

Well, af - dunno.   Warning, tmi coming up.  Yesterday morning there was some brown goo and then a bit later when I wiped (sorry) this was mixed with some red stuff and I had all the associated symptoms, back pain, etc.  But for the rest of the day only a bit of brown goo again.  (af normally starts bright red and with gusto)  And now just the odd bit of goo.  It was a day or so early by my reckoning so maybe full force will resume today.   I suppose it's only my fourth cycle since the pill so there is no 'normal' but this is very abnormal.

Right, must get on with work, lots to do today.

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh and Donna, have sent you some wedding photos to your new email address.

xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - without wanting to get you excited - that's how mine was when I got my BFP. 

I usually have a day of brown goo and then it gets going. When I had my BFP I had the brown stuff for 5 days. On the day of testing I actually had a bit of bright red and wasn't going to bother testing thinking it was AF. I then had this stuff for a good 3 weeks after my BFP, cramps and everything!

I'd never heard of that before but it seems its quite common. I've spoken to alot of ladies now that had the same thing. My GP told me that your girlie bits create alot of new acids with PG hormones and it often comes out as a brown discharge.

I'd hate to get you all excited and let you down with this info. But, I think it's worth you being aware of it and keeping an eye on things.

Got everything crossed for you


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hmm.  Thanks Annie.  I also wondered if there might be something else going on so passed on the large glass of wine last night.  Been knicker checking this morning, and just a bit more goo with brown bits in it.

Also been counting the gaps between when I think I ovulated and when af turned up in the last 3 cycles.  12 or 13 days each time.  It's been 13 days so I'd expect it any time.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.  I hope this isn't my body playing nasty tricks on me as I've done my crying for this month already. 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I guess you'll just have to see what happens over the next few days, How cruel of your body to start doing odd and confusing things at this crucial time. If nothing else much happens af-wise then it might be worth testing.  
Without wanting to sound all 'doom and gloom' that's what happened to me the month before I got my bfp - had a weird, extra-light af, and a few days early. I hope yours is more of an Annie scenario instead.

Annie - sounds awful to say this, but I'm glad Hannah isn't walking. I'm beginning to feel like Will is the only child who can't walk (and getting mighty sick of both grandmothers saying 'is Will _still_ not walking). Mind you, there are a couple of his age and older at M&T who don't crawl or move at all. 
Clever Hannah saying 'please'. What a well mannered little girl.  We have 'no', 'dada' (for dh and the dog), 'mama', and 'ha' (dunno what that one means but it is the most popular).

Hooray for a good night's sleep!

LOL at Annie talking to lots of people about brown discharge. 

Polly - wonder how things are progressing this morning. Here's another 5      . Come on embies!

Donna - 

Off food shopping in a minute. Then I've got some plumbers coming round to give bathroom quotes.
Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG!!!!!! Today is ET day. Going to the clinic at about 11.50 our time, so about an hour. I am in a right state....don´t know how to describe this feeling/these feelings, but I certainly have masses of butterflies, and keep thinking they should go, or there won´t be room for the embies....

DH took the call this morning, so all the news I have is that there are "two good ones", so I don´t know what that means in terms of the others...men!   I have to say that my DH has a great feminine side to him - loves a good gossip, and very caring and nurturing, I have no problems about him bringing up our little one (omg I said that) other than it is a shame I will have to be the one working, but I have really seen the boy side of him this week - focussing on procedure and technical and need to know stuff, and not the "these are our babies" stuff.   

Claire    for you....

Donna - great to hear from you.

Thanks girls for all your support - it means so much. I was having a little   earlier that I was coming on to tell you all about it, and not my mum, but I couldn´t wish for more supportive friends in the world. I´m so glad I have you all. And I know that when I tell my mum, she will say I should have let her know  .

I am rambling, aren´t I?  

I will text Annie and keep you updated..

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly,

                                               

Thinking of you and sending loads of positive vibes!

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Dear Sweet Jesus! It's all happening today! I knew it was going to be a good one when I got up this morning!

Claire - Oooh, I'm trying to remain calm here. Hope it is an Annie scenario! How much longer will you let it go before you do a test? My vote is for doing one tonight! No, maybe give it another couple of days? Although they say they can pick the hormone up as early as 4 days before AF....... what d,you reckon?

Polly - Yeeeehaaaa!!!!! 

I'm trying not to   at my desk. They're happy tears though. I'm just so pleased that it's all going really well.

Really looking forward to hearing from you.

Very best of luck to you and DH and a whole load more


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh I don't know Annie.  Still nothing but a bit of goo.  I can honestly say this has never happened like this before but I also accept that this could just be an af build up and am still expecting her to turn up soon.  I've had all the af symptoms and don't feel pg one bit.  

Not sure re testing.  I'd expected af to turn up over night and was thinking of testing when she didn't this morning (mostly cos I thought she would), but decided not to.  I'm so sure I'm not pregnant and by doing a test I'm getting my hopes up, which in a way will be worse than af just turning up (again). 

Polly, I guess it's all going on now.  Sending you a load more   for your "two good ones".

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire -   - I truly do understand. I found testing such an ordeal and would avoid them unless I really had to do one. It took the girls days to get me to do one with my BFP. 

Maybe do one tomorrow morning if AF hasn't shown? If you can bare to wait that long?

Really hoping it is good news for you


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi,

Yes, I suppose I'm just confused as it really did start like a normal af (although a bit browner but with every af symptom) so I was certain that that was it, which I duly accepted as soon as there was some red.  Now a bit of uncertainty is playing havoc with my brain as I have to allow the tiniest glimmer of hope back in.  However it's also still only 13 dpo, maybe it's a lighter af like Emma experienced or a post-pill blip.

I think my colleagues are wondering quite why I need to go to the loo so often though! 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Our bodies can be so mean to us sometimes!

Keep us posted on the knicker checks  


Hope all is going well in Spain   No news yet.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am having a rubbish day and feel really low but don't want to moan to you guys when there is so much happy stuff going on plus I have only just come back.

Polly your post had me crying sending you lots of      I am so excitied.

Claire it could be implantation bleeding especially as you say it started earlier than af. don't want to get your hopes up to much but things look positive to me    

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Donna, might be better to get it off your chest than dwell on whatever is going wrong today.  I don't mind you having a moan if you need, goodness knows I do it often enough!

Latest knicker and tissue checks = nothing there at all at the moment.  Not even the other stuff.   Oh how I'm sure you're all loving hearing about my bodily functions!   I apologise, I'm making myself feel ill!

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

OMG Polly - so exciting! Bet it has all happened now. Many more              coming your way. I feel rather   (happy ones) myself now.

Claire - what a horrible situation to be in. If you can't stand the uncertainty then test, and get it over with. But I think when those 'glimmer of hope' tests come back negative (worst case scenario - not that I think it necesarily would be negative) it is more gutting even than af arriving. I'd be inclined to wait a few days, and see if anything else comes along. If it doesn't, and you start feeling odd, then test. Anyway, I'm going to send you lots of         too in the hope that it isn't af at all.

Donna - moan away! What's bothering you? Ignore what I said about lovely lentils earlier. Served them to Will at lunchtime and he was not inpressed!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Polly, I'm still transmitting   for the two little 'uns.  Hope you're resting and you've got your feet up if the deed is done.  No idea how long these things take. 

Emma, I agree, this could be absolutely anything and a glimmer of hope, especially after being so upset yesterday, ending in a bfn would be too horrible, I'd be gutted.  I will wait and see if af comes back or not.  I do feel a little odd but that's probably psychological plus the nerves.  I won't test today that's for certain.  I've been reading elsewhere on FF and seen that this happens a lot and sometimes ends in bfp and sometimes in bfn.  So who knows. 

When is your af due?  I was thinking this earlier, as we are in similar post ovulation places.

Woke up too early this morning so now feeling really tired.  Three hours until I can go home though. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

My af due is on Saturday (but could be as early as Thursday), but they're still all over the place so I can't be sure. I don't get any pmt or 'the spot' beforehand now, so no way of knowing when it is coming.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Fingers crossed for you later this week then Emma!  

Wonder what Polly's doing...

Still nothing.   Not that I've become obsessed with the contents of loo roll or anything... 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

How many times have you been to the loo today Claire?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Er, at least 10! 

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh claire I am really hoping this is good new for you    Wait till thursday if nothing more as happened then get a test and test friday morning  

Polly how are you? does it feel weird? technically I guess you are pregnant  sorry if you'd rather I hadn't said that  sending you lots of  

Emma sending you loads of    to

could be babies popping out all over the place in next spring 

I am just feeling really down today and I am sure pnd is getting better of me, seeing helath visitor tommorrow for my weekly chat so maybe that will help.
Can't really say much more cause I am on my brothers computer I will talk more when I am at home

Donna


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, big hugs to you today .  Hope it goes well with your HV tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry!!!! - text came in from Polly at around 2pm but couldn't get online til now. It said and I quote...

"Transfer went well, everyone happy. In only had the 2 "top notch" embies , others didn't develop well enough to freeze. But got the best on board. Now lolling in bed for 36 hours thinking sticky thoughts. Had loads of pineapple for lunch for implantation!

Love from Polly


Now going back and reading the other posts!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - please pass on my best wishes and sticky thoughts to Polly. xx

Despite everything I said earlier (about never knowing now when af is coming) I now have af type aches and pains. Think it is going to arrive overnight.   Af coming early will (sort of) be a blessing in disguise. Dh was going to be away on the crucial days in June, but won't be if ovulation is a few days earlier.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

hi all. just remembered i can post from my pda - but nothing new to report! Was told to drink 3 litres of water a day and stay in bed. These are not compatible instructions! love Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to pop on and wish polly all the best, enjoy the rest and sending you big hugs and lots of    for those embies to stick

Emma sorry if AF is on her way, but then as you said all the better for next month 

Boys need a bedtime story

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

3 litres! Goodness, I'd be spending the whole day on the loo. Hope the sticky thoughts are going well. Do you keep patting your stomach and talking to the embies?

Take care, Emma, xxxx
p.s - what is a pda?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Back again!

Sorry for my hasty post earlier. I was wrestling my laptop from sticky fingers!

Polly -   - fab instructions! So what are your plans for the next 36 hours?!?! Got some good books? Give them embies a pat from me  

Claire - Any more developments in the knicker checking dept?

Donna  - Seems like we've got alot to catch up on with you. So sorry you're feeling low. It's not easy I know  
Hope that now you're back with us we can help cheer you back up  

Emma -  Hope AF doesn't arrive  

Right - that's me up to speed. I'n off to watch Heroes!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly, how are things with you? Hope you're still resting!   

Well it's all over - again. Nothing had turned up this morning so I decided to do a test. And what do you know, af arrived _during_ my doing the test. How cruel. So I have no idea where af was for 45 hours between first starting and now, nor what the brown goo was, I suppose I'll never know. Feeling very  again, feel a bit angry with my body for doing this to me, but will pick myself up later and focus on next month's cycle. And at work, all the young parents (most of the room) are discussing toys and prams at the moment, think I will go for a walk.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Claire, I am sorry. Nature can be very cruel. I can't say anything that will make things better but I am thinking of you. 
I prescribe lots of wine, chocolate, and a big box of tissues tonight.

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Claire, how cruel is that    I prescribe the same as Emma and sending you lots of   for the next cycle.

Polly - Sending lots of     again today


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Right, have picked myself up, brushed myself off and ready to give it my all next month.  Will draw up a table to note my temperatures in at lunchtime.   DH has suggested a game of monopoly tonight (I know, how sad, but we love playing it and have a travel version too!) to go with my glass(es) of wine.

Polly, how are you doing?  Some sticky   for you.

How's everyone else today?

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Good for you Claire. Dh would love me to play monopoly, or any game in fact, but I'd rather boil my own head (I would lose and am a very bad loser  ). Hope you enjoy it!

Donna - hope all goes/went well with the hv today. 

Polly - how is the bedrest going?   

Annie - there must be some excitement in Annie world.

I am getting sick of this rain. Been out to M&S this morning to buy t-shirts and summery things. Also got rather carried away in the food section. Don't know what to do this afternoon. Might try a bit more painting.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon everyone,

Claire so sorry AF arrived our bodies are so cruel and play all sorts of tricks when TTC. Enjoy the wine and monoply tonight 
When you mentioned monoply I thought it was a code for soemthing else - my dirty mind I know 

Polly how are you? thinking of you and thise embies loads  

Things went well with the health visitior, she is visting weekly for 6 weeks (it is something they do for women with PND - which apparently I have )
She mentioned today that I may have to see my GP but I really don't want to do that - I DONT want pills.
Infact I don't want PND at all I feel like such a faliure. why me? why do I have to have it. I am so happy and have all I ever wanted plus more but it is so hard  Just feel that there is never eough time to do everything and I am have to split my time between the boys but Ryan is far far more demanding so gets more attention then Callum so I feel I am letting Callum down so because of that I get irritated by Ryan so feel I am letting him down aswell and I am basically a crap mum.
thats kind of things in a nut shell.

Dh started his new job while I was away, he is loving it and it is much better for us becasue he leaves the house at 9am and is home by 6:30 if not a little ealier.
Only one downside is that he works 6 days but finishes at 3pm on saturdays so not to bad.

Made the boys a cheesey courgette risotto today and they loved it   I love it when I make something and they really like it.
I have made them a vegetable cheese pie for tomorrow but not sure if it is a little to lumpy.

Really should do the washing up while boys are sleeping but can't be bothered.

back later

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Donna - you are a _brilliant_ mother, with a hell of a lot on your plate. No one could be cheerful every day with 2 babies to look after. I get irritated by Will some of the time (more when he was younger), and I've only got one to deal with. Babies are very demanding and can try the patience of even the calmest person. Perhaps Ryan gets frustrated at trying to do things Callum can do? 
Have you tried the PND board on FF? I bet you could find lots of support and helpful advice there, particularly about whether or not you should take the pills.

I'm sure it will get easier as they get older, and start playing together and entertaining each other. Do you manage to get out much? Are there twins groups you can go to where you live?

Could you leave Ryan with your mum or dh sometime so that you can spend some 'quality time' just with Callum? Does dh find Ryan harder to deal with than Callum?

Wish I could do something to help (if I can do say).

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Donna - Emma said all the things I would have and then some! You are an amazing Mum and doing a fab job - really you are. Maybe you're just being very tough on yourself? I think I was a bit depressed earlier in the year. I was finding it really hard when Hannah was so poorly.I sat in the shower and cried one morning, even though I could hear her crying. I was just so tired and wondering why I was finding it all such hard work when everyone else made it look and sound so easy!

I think we have very high expectations of ourselves and _think we should_ be looking after the babies, keeping the house spotless, cooking all fresh and organic meals for the family and all the other things - and doing it all without breaking a sweat or complaint.

It's just not possible and we need to learn that it's alright when things don't get done.

Are you finding the meetings with your HV useful?

Emma - Yes!, there has been excitement in Annie world. My friend had a little girl yesterday so we've all been to see her this afternoon. She was only 6lbs 4ozs - so tiny!I simply do not remember Hannah being like that.
Hannah was a complete and utter diva the whole time. Admittedly it was nearing her bedtime - but they always complain when you desperately want them to be angelic 
She is one of 4 friends of mine that are having babies this year. 2 girls I went to school with and the other 2 I've worked with for years. Gonna be an expensive summer!

Polly - Hope you're resting up. Is DH tending to your ever need? Not that I need to ask  Lots of love to the embies 

Claire - I LOVE Monopoly! We've got The Simpsons version - coz we're big kids  We have Monopoly nights with our friends. Haven't done that for a while though. You've inspired me to organise one!

BIG BROTHER TONIGHT!!!!! you have to view it guys!

Off to download some piccies of the new baby and of Hannah's b.day. Might send a few if I'm not in them!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Thats for what you said Emma and Annie. The chats are very helpful with HV but not sure what will happen when the 6 sessions are finished. It does help to get it all of my chest and to not feel judged and for her to tell me I am doing a good job - when she says it I don't feel so, well yeah but you have to say that. if that makes sense.
I will look on the PND threads though I hadn't thought of that - Thanks Emma

HV thinks its becasue I had a slightly difficult birth, then a bad experience with my post labour care especially with 2 babies in SCBU, then Ryan was left in hospital so I had all the trips to the hospital etc she thinks it is all catching up with me.
I just keep beating myself up though becasue I don't want to feel like this.
I don't think that it helps that I am a trained nursery nurse I am trained to look after kids I know the demands they put on you etc etc so why am I feeling like this? ? ? ?

Everybody that Knows Rayn says he is more difficult then Callum, I just look at Callum sometimes and think if only it was just me and him   and thats an awfull thing to think and feel casue I love Ryan so much and he is sssooooooo attached to me which makes it worse.

Some times the only time I spend anytime with Callum is at meal times, Callum just occupies himself all day and when he is tired he just goes to sleep on the floor. (sounds cruel but I am out alot and wherever I am there is a floor so seems ok for him to get used to having a nap there) you probably think I am awfull for letting my child sleep on the floor.

To anwser you question Emma I go to play group on a tuesday and plan to start going to one on a thursday. I go with my brothers girlfriend and her 2 children (Jake is 15months and Charlie is 6 wks)
I have looked into a twins group but I am scared of going on my own - sounds silly I know. HV thinks I should go so think I will force myself next week.

Polly I hope you are resting and drinking plenty of water. how long do you have to stay in spain for? sending you more     for your 2ww

Claire, Fab wedding pictures, you don't look like I imaged I thought you would have shorter hair and be a brunette 

Right off to watch BB

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

reall not sure about these house mates


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

So - Big Brother was alright last night I thought!?! Some of them actually seem a bit, dare I say "normal" So far, so good for me. Usually on the first night I spend the whole hour rolling my eyes and declaring that I won't be watching it. Last night was a bit different. I only tutted at the twins who went in first and the 53 year old Peace Activist who has more facial hair than DH  - oooh I can be horrible can't I  


Donna - Might be worth giving twin club a go? If you hate it, you don't need to go again. 

And no, I don't think you're a bad Mum for letting Callum sleep on the floor. Hannah will drop wherever and whenever she needs a sleep and has even been known to do so on the floor before. Used to be under her activity gym! 

I say let them sleep wherever they want - for the peaceful life and to get you out of the house! 


Polly - ¡Hola! ¿Cómo anda hoy?  - or Hello! How are you today?

Love and kisses to the embies


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Drank a bit too much wine last night, feeling a bit  this morning! 

BB was ok infact we abandoned Monopoly to watch it.  I actually like the twins as I LOVE pink too  I thought they were fab but I think their shrieking is going to get very annoying.  I liked the cheesy quaver though, she seemed like a nice person as did the welsh girl.  Agreed re the Peace Activists facial hair, in fact she was just a mess full stop! 

Donna, I reckon the twin group will do you the world of good, I'm sure you'll find that you're not alone in how you feel at all.  

My mum often used to keep me in a cardboard box for the first two years of my life so she could get on with the housework!  (without the lids closed, obviously )  

Polly, how are you doing?  How are your embies?

Emma, morning!  A nicer day for you to get things done today hopefully.  Fingers crossed.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I am feeling a little better today although very very tired. we have ahd a couple of disturbed nights with Ryan where he is waking up frequantly  not crying or wanting anything just waking up and playing and chatting - very annoying but usually goes straight back of to sleep when I pop his dummy back in and give him is comfort blanket which he has usually thrown across the cot. He is beginning to get attached to one of his soft toys now to - how many comfort things does this boy need.

I am taking today at a slower pace as I am sure it doesn't help that I am always rushing around to get to the shops, playgroup friends house etc. don't know how you working mum's do it, that would just push me over th edge. Boys have had breakfast but aren't dressed yet and I am still in my pj's. Uusually at this time I am rushing around washing up, getting the washing machine on beofre I leave the house and trying to pack a change/food back.
Today when I am ready if at all we will go out, which may not be till this afternoon!
I think it will help to have a slow day every now and then - I don't need to be doing things all the time.

Callum is playing in his walker and Ryan is sitting quietly on the sofa watching tv and hopefully going to sleep as he is tired.

I am not to sure about BB if I am honest, bet then I say that most years but still watch it.
Not to sure about posh spice but she does seem like a nice girl, don't like the one who deosn't have ajob.

OH Ryan is having a winge, back later

Donna xx

   for polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - hope you are still resting. When do you come home?

Donna - give the twins group a go. If you hate it there's no need to return, and it might be nice to meet other people who are going through the same thing. If I was nearer I'd come with you myself.
I'm quite jealous that Callum falls asleep on the floor. My nephew used to do that (still does sometimes at 3.5 years ), and it was so cute. It doesn't matter where they sleep at all, does it. 

Great idea having a slow day once in a while. I try to keep Wednesdays free for that purpose. We've been having a slow week really, what with the rain and everything stopping for half term.

Annie - hello! 

Claire - glad you had a good evening.

I watched BB, but only until 10pm, so have not seen the hairy peace activist yet. The twins are going to be very irritating indeed, I think. I did laugh at the one related to a footballer - 'what will you bring to the house?'  'new hairstyles'.  Every year I swear I'm not going to watch it, but I know I will. The bit I saw made me feel ancient - all those tiny 18 year olds. 

Going to try and do some more painting (gave up yesterday as W didn't approve). Got a couple more plumbers coming round later too. 

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma you are alwasy do busy with DIY I don't know how you do it.
AF is arriving for me I think which has probably contributed to why I feel so rubbish this week.

oh its great to have pc back and chat to you guys.

I posted on PND board but no replies yet, I think that thread is alot slower than all the others.

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls

I am out of bed, but only long enough to have brekky and get on a sunbed - I will be careful, before any of you say it! Apparantly that is ok as long as I keep drinking my 3 litres..but I will stay in the shade as well.

I had a real attack of sore boobs last night - Claire you wouldn´t get than from just poking - unless you poked with a jack hammer!   It lasted about an hour, and was excrutiating. I assume that it is from the hormones I am taking, and not anything significant, but please tell me that is not the kind of sore boobs you get if pg!  

I am back on Saturday afternoon, so can more or less keep dossing about until Monday morning. I guess by then they/he/she will have implanted if they are going to...

Donna I am so sorry that you are going through such a hard time, but if I may stick my tuppence in and be bit harsh - slow down girl! You really don´t need to be superwoman, and especially if it is making you ill. Your boys have two loving parents and lots of relatives - they don´t need any more than that. I know I have no direct experience, but I have lived a long life, and travelled a lot, and believe me, kids are resilient and as long as they are fed and watered and feel secure, they don´t care at all about where they are, or where they sleep. I have seen them in all sorts of places in all sorts of circumstances, and a clean floor is as good as any! I can remember when my friends were having babies when we were all early-mid twenties, it was not unusual to go to a restauarant and corral off a corner behind the table, put a blanket down and pop the babies on there to sleep. So I am afraid that you can´t shock me with how bad a mother you are - you sound practical and caring to me, if a little hard on yourself. BTW, one of the awful symptoms of depression is beating yourself up for even feeling that way, and thinking that you should not be/have no reason to be/should be more grateful. So that is a symptom, and you can let that one go. Feeling like a failure is also a symptom, and has nothing to do with actually doing anything wrong. So let than one go too. If you broke your leg, you wouldn´t beat yourself up about the fact you ALSO couldn´t walk, or had pain!

Go to the twin group, talk on the internet to other twin families and other people with pnd. We proved on here that talking to others with similar issues is the best help....how many babies we have now between us?? Please don´t overdo the rushing around and don´t be so hard on yourself! And we are always here for you too. Oh, and next time you are out shopping, get some Bach Flower Remedy - Mustard, it might help lift your mood. It worked for me when I was depressed, although fair to say, not every day, but enough to get me through work most days. 

I have been keeping up with you all, but everytime I tried to post from my PDA (like a big phone/little computer Emma   ) I lost it.  

Off to rest some more

take care

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Um, Emma No AF yet??

Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - How is the old 3 litres thing working out for you?!? I would be on the loo all day! 

I didn't have sore boobs at all during my pregnancy. Not even a twinge. However - I did experience the most incredible pain when my milk came in and I stopped feeding Hannah. I'll go through all that part when we get to that stage  

Are you going back to work next week?


Emma - Was about to ask the same thing!!! - What AF news do you have!?!?

Claire - Don't blame you for hitting the bottle last night! 

Donna - you do sound a bit perkier today. That's fab - take it one day at a time  

It's great to have you back x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for everything you said Polly I really appriciate you taking the time to think of me when you are going through so much. everything you said is right as usual 
I will look out for that remady you mentioned - does it taste of mustard? is it a tablet or something?
Sore boobs was probably all the hormones but look out if it continues casue could mean they've stuck on nicely - but obviously if you don't get any more pain doesn't mean your not pregnant. I didn't get sore boobs at all, not even when I stopped breastfeeding, but maybe taht was becasue I didn't do it for very long?

Lucky you spending half your 2ww in the sun on a lounger, thats got to help - hasn't it?
Are you going straight back to work?
So when is testing day? 12th June?
so exitied  

Just cooked the boys a risotto thing that I kind of made up myself with what I had in the fridge   so hope they like it! they liked the texture of the rice yesterday.

AF just arrived for me like I though.

Emma was I right in thinking AF as arrived for you all ready? so if thats not the case.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - I would never have had you down as a sunbed person.  Glad the rest is going well. I never had sore boobs either when pg.

Donna - I've used the Bach Flower Rescue remedy from time to time when feeling a bit anxious and it seems to help (don't know how much of it is psychological). they're tiny yellow bottles and you put a drop or two onto your tongue. They can be found in supermarkets, Boots, health food places.

No af news. It would be due sometime between today and Sat. I am obsessing about it, but can't face taking a test. I'll do one on Sun/Mon if it hasn't appeared. I fully expect it to arrive within minutes of typing that. I've had lots of af pains and was very grumpy yesterday evening, so assumed it was on the way. I'd forgotten how unbearable the 2ww was.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh sorry Emma I thoguh you said the other day that AF had arrived   sorry my confussion
I would have been sending you  
sorry 


                                      

there are some to make up for it

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Because I really thought it was on the way then Donna. 

Please try and forget my af and send all     Polly's way.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, I've used bach rescue remedy too.

Polly, love the new ticker!   Hope you're still taking it easy soaking up the rays!  

OOh boss on prowl back later.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

No emma you can have     to  

Doh there was me asking when Polly is testing didn't even see the new ticker 

    some more for polly

Just went shopping and completly forgot about the back remandy  will look next time

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I hadn't spotted the new ticker either. 

Polly - <stupid questions continue, but I am trying to enter the 21st century> what does pda actually stand for, personal something? Is it like a blackberry (am familiar with those, dh is often glued to his)?

Just had plumbers here. Dreading getting their quotes. Think it is all going to add to lots of £.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Don't know why I put Back remady in my earlier meant bach   I am really going mad.

Just put my 2 monkeys to bed but they are happily chatting to each toher 

Going to an adventure play type thing tomorrow with SILx2 and neices and nephews should be fun its one of those place with balls etc boys haven't been before so hope they like it.

Dh is juct cooking a curry  then its a night of tv for me, not sure I will watch BB its on a bit late for me if I'm honest.

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Emma - What plumbing work is that needs doing? 

Polly - Luuurv the ticker. A little more   in case stocks were running low  

Donna - Can you send me the recepie for your risotto - it sounds really yummy!!!!


all gone wrong here tonight! One of DH's old school friends Mum (long winded) just popped in with pressies for Lady H. She goes to the States alot and always comes back with loads of goodies for her! She brought her dog in with her, it barked and sent Lady H into an apocolyptic meltdown! She screamed her lungs out! 
My tea was burning in the oven and she was telling me all about her trip!

Put H to bed and FIL turned up wanting something out the shed?!?!

Can then hear Lady H on the monitor having a poo!!!! Back up to her (tmi warning) and it was monster! and the stench has put me off my dinner

Some days do you wonder why you bothered


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - we crossed!

BB is on a bit late for me too, so I'm watching BBLB instead.

Then I'm planning my weekly fix of Katie & Peter Andre. It's on ITV2 and I am absolutely hooked


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Annie what an evening.

When is BBLB on? Did you want the courgette risotto? I got it from a website I'll find out the address and PM you. it is really nice even if I do sasy so myself.
I would happily cook it for DH and me but DH likes to have meat with his dinner 

I really wanted to watch the katie and Petre series but DH is watching hussle so I don't get the chance

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

emmadaffodil said:


> Polly - I would never have had you down as a sunbed person.


OK, this has been bothering me all day  Emma, I meant a sunlounger, where you lie in the sun and read, not a sunbed where you get zapped with artificial rays. Does that help?

I often think I should use a sunbed from time to time, as a day in the sun takes about 10 years off me, but I can never get round to it. The hotel we are staying in is right on the beach, so it is feeling more like a holiday today, and so I spent a couple of hours this morning on a lounger, not even reading, which is not like me, but daydreaming (and drinking my 3 litres of water... and getting up every 20 mins for a wee. If weeing was an Olympic sport...  ) Thank you for redirecting Donna´s , but keep some for yourself, it would be so great to go through a pg together. Still very conscious of my boobs today, I swear they have got bigger!

There are at least 3 other couples in the hotel that we saw at the clinic - it is a tiny waiting room, but with typical British reserve, we all ignored each other (that is what happens at my UK clinic as well), but one of the women said hi this afternoon. I am going to be brave tomorrow and ask her how she is doing, if I get a chance!

Annie, what an evening! I hope you are now sitting quietly with a glass of wine, and it has all settled.

Donna, hope you have a good day tomorrow, and don´t forget the Bach remedy when/if you are out. I was thinking today about you rushing around doing something everyday, and comparing that with when I was small. I´m sure that there is a happy medium, between the two, but 40 years ago, all that babies got in terms of activities outside the home was a daily walk, and/or a sleep in the garden. Of course people had big prams then, but it was common place for the baby to be put in the pram in the garden for a sleep - wrapped up according to the weather, and that was their outing for the day. I´m sure because of your profession, you are geared towards planning activities all the time for kids, but sometimes a cardboard box and a wooden spoon is activity enough. I was also thinking of my niece and nephew when they were small. Niece was kind of normally socaible, would be cuddled or not, but nephew was from day one, quite adamant that if he was going to sleep, he was going to do it alone, and DID NOT WANT TO BE TOUCHED! If Callum is content with playing and sleeping independently, maybe he would do it for preference anyway even if he was an only child, so he is not missing out on anything. I´m sure he gets lots of cuddles when he wants them.

Claire - lots of luck for next time.. I can´t remember if I posted a  for you, or if that was one I lost...

Emma I imagine PDA stands for Personal Digital Assistant, and yes it is like a blackberry....

Lots of love to all

Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi polly,

so great you can keep in touch with us, you are in my mind constantly I am sure this 2ww is worse than mine 
Thats for your comments, its not that we do loads of activities but I have to get out the house and see people everyday staying in drives me made and some how the boys are eadier to deal with when we are out.
I think it is my proffession that makes me be harder on myself though.
it is good that I now have you guys to talk to you are all such a huge support.

right off to bed me thinks, busy day at gambados tommorrow  

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I went and got a large bowl of ice cream last night, smothered in strawberry sauce and M&M's -felt much better! However, Monday sees the start of a 30 day junk food ban for me. No chocolate, crisps, fizzy drinks etc. I've been eating like I'm still pg and I'm not looking good for it! Don't want to embarass Hannah round the pool when we go on our litle holiday (5th July)

Might get me a 30 day ticker - A) for moral support & B) - just to have a new ticker  

Donna - Have a nice day out and about. I know what you mean about being home all day. Drives me absolutely  

Polly -   at the sunbed/sun lounger thing. 

Sounds like it's a nice and relaxing at the hotel. Perfect for chilling and allowing the embies to work their magic. Did the clinic recommend it? 

Hope you get to have a chat with one of the other patients! 

Lots of   as always! I felt   when I saw we've only got 10 days left til test day. Can't imagine how you must be feeling. 


Right - best do some work this morning - back later x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie  at your evening!

Polly, great to hear from you, sounds very idyllic where you are!  Still sending the   to you on a regular basis.

Emma, any sign of af?

Donna, hope you have a great day at Gambados today!

I had a terrible af headache last night, was in bed and asleep by 8.30pm.  Af itself is very weird, almost over already.  What a month for my body to start messing about. 

Be back later.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - what an evening you had! I'm sorry but I did chortle a little.  You have much greater willpower than me with the 30 day junk food ban. I bet you feel fabulous at the end of it though.
I think babies generally don't like barking. My dog rarely barks, but whenever he does it makes Will cry.

Plumbing work - 2 bathrooms need completely gutting and refitting. The people I've had round for quotes reckon it'll take about 4 weeks to do all the work. I will go mad. I may even have to go and stay with MIL for some of it, to escape the noise and dust. Donna might even remember me having the bathroom done in our old house. I moaned so much about it all, and that was only one very tiny bathroom. 

Claire - sounds like your body is adjusting to life not on the pill, all ready for successful ttcing next month. Do you feel better today after a good night's sleep?

Donna - hope you have a good time at the play thing.

Polly - what a wonderful long post. Glad we cleared up the sunbed/sunlounger matter.  Sounds like you're having a lovely, relaxing time. Perfect for getting everything off to a good start. 
Incidentally, I actually have a sunbed in my bathroom (came with the house, I hasten to add). I turned it on for the first time yesterday just to see what happened (it lit up). It will be going.....

Shopping this morning. I am highly tempted to buy a pg testing kit, but I know that will be the kiss of death. I can't stand this waiting any longer. I know it is best to do them first thing in the morning, but I'm thinking that I could do one after I put Will to bed this evening, and then drown my sorrows in a few glasses of wine.  

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - OMG! How exciting! hope you do buy a test today. sending you lots of


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Emma, wonder if you're off buying that test right now...?  I'll have to log on at the weekend by the looks of it!  

I don't feel much better actually.    Hope I feel better by tomorrow.  Af has all but stopped now.   How odd after 3 normal cycles.  Oh well, onwards and upwards.  We bought some Elderflower wine when we were away so will be downing at least half a bottle of that tonight.

What's everyone doing at the weekend?  Got a quiet night in with DH tonight, probably watch BB or a film.  I was very snappy with him last night thanks to headache, af, etc so need to do some making up!  Tomorrow have booked myself in at the hairdressers for a cut and blowdry, going to finish painting the kitchen in the afternoon, and on Sunday got a friend coming for lunch and to pick out some wedding photos for reprints and hope to paint the new bit of fence if it stays sunny.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Nothing exciting planned for me Claire.

Got a friend popping in tomorrow afternoon. 

My Godchildren are coming to stay tomorrow night. Returning the favour for my friends after they had Hannah not so long ago! I don't mind in the slightest. DH is working, so it will be nice company for me and they're usually really good.

And then absolutely nothing planned for Sunday and DH is working yet again. 

I do need to get to the shops at some point. I'm going to Ascot on 21st and need to get something to wear! Last minute panic as always!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow Annie, ascot!   You really do live a stylish life!   I think your weekend sounds very exciting!

Af has resumed again.    WTF!  Very achy shoulders and back too, will have to have a word with DH tonight .

Right, got to tie up a few bits before popping to the beauticians for a much needed eyelash tint.

Back later,

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire -   - Lavish?!? I wish!

I've never been to Ladies Day before. There's a group of us going for my friends birthday. She's always wanted to go and to be fair - so have I!

I'm on a mission now for the perfect outfit and I fancy wearing one of those hair fascinator things rather than a hat.

I am really looking forward to it


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

I have bought the test, but am going to hold out for a few days (_if_ af doesn't appear). I've read, and re-read the instructions 300 times already. 

Polly, a top tip if you are planning to buy such items - head to Waitrose. They are selling clearblue digital 2 packs for £9.99. I paid £14.49 in Boots, but would be too  to take them back. It made me laugh that that they have them as one of their promotions of the month, as though it was like buying strawberries or loo roll.

Claire - what a nonsense with your af. Hope dh will give you a nice massage.  Your weekend sounds hectic as always, but rather nice.

Annie - wow, Ascot! How the other half live! What is a hair fascinator? 

I have quite a busy weekend planned. I'm going to the dentist tomorrow, which is to be combined with a mooch around St Albans, and we are going to attempt lunch our with Will (for the final time if it goes wrong - very limited success in this area so far). In the afternoon I'm going to have my hair cut (long overdue). Sunday I'm hoping to do some more painting and do garden things.

I should be painting this afternoon, but I don't feel in the mood. 

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Ooh Emma.  I'd certainly advocate waiting after my recent unpleasant experience but then once in the situation again, who knows.  Maybe wait until Sunday when af should already have arrived?  Or do you 'feel' pregnant at all?

Know what you mean about rereading the instructions!  

A fascinator is a comb with some feathers and/or other material on it (e.g. material in a loop).  A few people wore them at my wedding including both mums and they looked really good (even on MIL ) - I'd definitely say go for it!

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - thank you for filling me in on the hair thing. Don't think I'll have need of one in the forseeable future.

Going to wait. Any symptoms I have (back ache, cramps, tiredness) could be due to af, or to painting, rather than anything else. 

I did paint in the end, and am glad I did. I managed to do one coat of everywhere (it is only one end of the kitchen though), and it looks much better now. It was looking a bit ropey yesterday, and I was feeling rather despondent about it all. One more coat and some gloss on the radiator and we'll be done. 

Have a great weekend everyone,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just popped on to say have a Great Weekend everyone!

    

Sorry that's the best dance I can muster, feeling sick.  Going home now!

Emma,  for you, and   for Polly's embies.

Will be back on again over the weekend if I can to see if there's any news. 

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Emma yes I remeber the bathroom   
How exciting you have bought a test    

Polly I was thinking about what you said about children not needing activities and stuff, I agree with you but I think what bothers me is as a child I always did things whether ti be picnics in the park or swimming lessions in the school holidays i can look back with fond memories thing is DH didn't have all that he didn't even have annual holidays ( don't know if thats due to lack of money or parents just couldn't be bothered) so i think I just want my boys to look back when they are older and know I did all that i could for/with them.

Annie love the fact you are going to ascot - thats so Annie 

Deedee hello how are you?

Claire I was thinking do you think that AF is a true AF? I know you tested but still 
If you think that af is correct have you thought of using ovulation kits next month they are a bit expensive ( depending how many months you use them for) but they are often on offer in supermarkets to. I found them very usefull -  just a thought.

Boys seemed to enjoy gambados not that they can do much yet but there was a soft area for them to play in with balls and stuff. Callum was interested in going to sleep in there though  even though there were kids screaming, running and leaping all over the place (being half term)
Ryan had a tatrum at lunch time but whats new  thought I had another year till the tatrums started but looks like I have them already. H eseems to get really angry sometimes then casue I don't know why he gets more angry and frustrated  but I don't know what upsets him.

My mum has suggested that rayn and maybe me have craniosarcral therapy. I didn't even know what that was so had to google it.
but seems it may be useful, mum thinks that he may be scared or something - of what I don't know.
And he may be still in shock after the c-section and casue he was squashed in the womb and is umbilical cord got squashed, I'm not so sure but don't like the thought of ryan being frightened so maybe I will try in if it will settle him down a bit.
Any thoughts?

Night night

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

What a lovely day it is, I am knackered and suffering with hay fever but its a lovely day all the same.
Boys are behaving so far but its only 9:30 
Callum is a bit grumpy so thinking its his teeth just given him a powder (aren't they wonderfull) so hopefully he will settle

Emma any af news?  

Polly heres a few for you and your little ones   

oh callum screaming

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

where is everyone today?

Not all having a seacret meet up in waitrose withoug telling me are you?  

You must all be out enjoying the sun, I have to wait for DH to come home as he went to work in the car with the buggy in th back 
I am meant to be doing housework but haven't done any yet  oh well can do it tommorrow.

Boys had jelly for pudding at lunch and really liked it, I am glad because I am sure they don't drink enough and I worry in the hot weather.

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm here Donna! we got back this morning safe and sound.

I didn't mean that you should cut out activities with the kids, just that you shouldn't wear yourself out or beat yourself up. A happy mum and half the trips out would be just as good. You know best what is right for you and your family. 

Nothing to report here....just having a rest this afternoon and drinking water.... 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - welcome back! 

Donna - I'm impressed with the jelly. Will hates it.

No news, no tests done. Feeling very af-like, and just wish it would hurry up and happen. 

Had a nice morning in St Albans - dentist, lunch, bit of shopping. Got my hair cut this afternoon. Dh's car has died, which is a bit of a pain. Might mean I'm without one next week. 

Back later. W is very wibbly at the moment.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening! 

I was here earlier Donna, but wasn't given the chance to type anything  

Got my Godchildren with me tonight. They're up in bed sharing out my teddy bears. Probably both high as kites on all the sweets I let them have. Could be a long night - especially if Hannah puts in her pennies worth aswell  

Watcing a bit of Grease is the Word now - yet another reality show I've got myself hooked on  

Polly - Welcome Home! How was the travelling? Pleased to hear you're still resting up. How are the boobs?!?!

Emma - Was so sure I'd see a BFP announcement tonight! Maybe tomorrow ......  

Donna -  How was your day at home with the boys?!? 

Claire - Hope you're having a good weekend so far!


Right - off to have some stern words with the little people. Think my teddy bears are learning how to free fly  

Night


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Emma, no news yet? 

Polly, how's the water consumption coming?  

Donna, I don't recall my parents doing a huge amount with us.  The odd trip to the park, holidays were to stay with relatives, but really I spent the first few years in a cardboard box, very few toys but a heavy emphasis on learning and reading (parents were teachers before they retired ).  Didn't do me any harm (although that's a matter of opinion!).  I think the most important thing is that they feel loved and have their minds stimulated.  In other words, quality not quantity.  

Hmm, I've been wondering about af as it stop started the whole time and was very light and odd.  If it wasn't for the very red bits I'd be even more suspicious.  It's stopped again now but I don't feel at all well.  It's probably stress but I was tempted to double check with a second test.  Now hope it's neg as DH and I went out on a whim last night for dinner and I drank a bottle of wine, followed up with whisky. 

Anyway jobs to do.  Painted the second fence yesterday.  Now having a dispute with the people at the bottom of our garden as we reckon it's our fence and they think it's theirs, but we want to replace it (and they don't).   Got to finish painting the kitchen today, hopefully before my friend arrives for lunch. 

Bye for now.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - hope you survived the night with your godchildren and got some sleep.

Donna - we did loads of things as a child, but never really things we wanted to do - lots of dull trips to art galleries, church activities, and generally worthy things. My parents don't approve of fun at all. As you know I have a strained relationship with my mother (better now on the whole), and I don't think the trips made us feel loved or unloved (maybe a bit unloved because our choice of activites was usually vetoes, but that is at a later age). My happiest memories of childhood are of curling up in an armchair or bed reading a good book, and my brother would always have preferred playing with lego to going out. I think it really does depend on the child. It is a good idea to get out of the house each day for your own sanity though, but it can be doing something for you rather than a baby activity.

Polly - hope you're still resting.  

Claire - don't your title deeds show who the fence belongs to? If not, a quick call to the solicitor you used should sort it out. People get so worked up over boundary issues don't they.

Well, I have news, but feel rather   saying it. I did a test this morning and it was a  . I feel rather shocked, although I knew somehow. I am thrilled, of course, but feel rather guilty that it happened so quickly and easily. It shouldn't have been my turn.   Polly and Claire, you must, must have bfps in June - I need belly buddies. 

Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow congrats Emma x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Great news (I knew it!) That is so fantastic!!!      I am going to take it as a good omen....

What did DH say? Were you shocked or had you worked it out? I'm so excited for you!

Love 
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

- bloody well knew it Emma! CONGRATULATIONS!  No stopping you now you've got it sussed  

I can't wait to hear what it's like to have 2... or 3!!!! 

Whe will your due date be this time? - January?




Claire  - Maybe it's worth doing a test? This AF does sound a bit odd. I could understand a pill blip if you'd only just finished taking it. Just wondering because mine could very easily have been mistaken for an odd AF. I almost didn't test because of the red blood.


Polly - Any signs or symptoms at all? Boobies still sore?


Wow - here we go again - fantastic news Emma


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie: when are you going for #2? 

oh this is so exciting, and I think too that Claire should take another test.....

I have all kinds of symptoms, but as I am taking lots of progesterone, it is likely down to that rather than any positive signs yet. I haven't had a repeat of the killer boobs since, but they do feel large and tender. And I feel sick, dizzy and generally tired (that is just post-holiday laziness!) Oh, and today I have a rotten headache - is there anything I can take? I would usually have my migraine tablets, but definitely don't feel that is a good idea...and neither is nurofen. Is paracetamol ok, or should I just get through it? I'm having a lazy day today, again, so I will get a bit of a shock going back to work tomorrow! 

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

OMG OMG Emma I am so shocked and thrilled for you. first time how exciting.
I can't quite believe it so god knows how you feel.

When will you be due? 

Claire I would take another test if I were you    

Polly you can take paracetamol when pregant so you'd be fine taking them if they would help send ing you loads of      

Annie is all this ttc thats going on on here making you broody?

Deedee where are you?

I have had a bit of a mixed weekend. I am certain my PND is getting worse  when I saw HV last week she said I may need to see the gp but I really don't want anti depressants but think I am going to need them  
Its so hard becasue I guess I never really though PND was real untill now and its not that I feel down not really and don't really feel depressed.
I am just so anxious all the time and irratable. one minute I am relaxed, calm and happy then the next I am out of control screaming and shouting.
Take saturday for example I had a lazy morning and had a lovely time with the boys, DH and I planned to take the boys to the park when DH had finished work but the minute he got in he just annoyed me with every little thing he did. I was angry but didn't know why I ended up leaving the park becasue we were snapping at each other and I didn't want to ruin there time. When DH got home I told him it was over casue he annoys me and all we do is bicker and argue so I wanted him to leave.
DH got very upset as he took what I said seriously I guess becasue at the time I really meant it.
I don't know if I am making any sense its so hard to explain but I can't keep on like this it isn't going to get better or go away and it will effect the boys which isn't fair.

I just can't get past the why me, why do I have to have it  
I knew what having children woukld be like.

I have been looking on the internet and I guess it all started with the stress in pregnancy with work etc then my raise dBP and staying hospital. I didn't have a great birth experience and my after care was non exsistant, didn't get any support when Ryan was in scbu and didn't get any rest following the birth. I have never had a sleep during the day sice they were born -  even though you are told to following the borth but with all the hospital trips there just wasn't time.
I think it is all catching up with me, and looking after twins is very very hard but rewarding and I love them both so much I just want to be relaxed and happy.
Financially things are a strain now I am not working to and we are still waiting to here back from any benefits we can get as DH's wage isn't that high.

Sorry I have waffeled on but things are just not good right now

congratulations again emma 

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Again!

Polly - Please, please take it easy at work this week. No late nights or running off to meetings and getting stressed. Chilled Polly this week if you can!?!
I concur that paracetemol is alright with pregnancy. How's your head feeling now?


Donna - I get the impression that PND doesn't just go away and some days it'll be worse than others. I think in time you'll learn how to deal with it more and more so the bad days become few and far between. I think with the right support and some time, you'll be feeling much more like your old self again.
Can you and DH ship the boys off for an overnight stay so you can have a bit of time together? I find me and DH can be a bit snappy if we've not spent some time alone. Or even just for a day so you can just hang out with each other? Might help?


Me ttc again.... not yet guys. DH & I had a chat about it the other night actually. We've decided we'll talk about it this time next year. We're not ready for night feeds again yet


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the kind wishes. It means so much to me.  I think dh is far more shocked than me, but in a good way. I _think_ the baby would be due on Feb 9th, but it really is early days yet.

Polly - it is all sounding good for you. I am so excited for you. As everyone else has said, paracetamol is fine. When do the progesterone effects wear off? Are you still taking your temperature?
I hope you can take things a little easier at work for the next week or so. Is it feasible for you to work from home at all?

Donna - any luck with the PND board? Have you checked out the mumsnet website? I think they have a PND board too, which may be a bit more active than the ff one. There might even be local support groups you could go to.

Claire - hope you are OK. 

Early night for me tonight. I slept so badly last night (did the test at 5 am when I couldn't sleep ).

Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna

so sorry that you have not had such a good day. You have outlined really well why you might be feeling so  . I am shocked that you haven't had a daytime nap since the twins were born. I am not a good one to give advice about anti-d's or not, in two bouts of depression I took them the first time and not the second, and would say it was about the same. I used more natural remedies the second time, and went to a therapist. What is your diet like? I seem to remember taking extra protein powder as a remedy, but you might like to look that up on the internet, as it may or may not have been a good thing. I know you are not daft, but I wonder if you are not managing to rest, if you are also eating well, as it is sometimes hard to do that on a limited budget. In any case, even on a limited budget, it is worth looking to see if there is something that you can do to give yourself more time/more rest/more energy, even if you have to spend a little more on yourself. The twins will benefit more from having a happy mummy... and a happy daddy. Are you snappy at your DH because he doesn't do things the way you want him to? Men don't,  but they are his kids too, and he will do his best - maybe you could look at what he does and think whether it is doing the babies any actual harm, and whether you can live with it if he gives them the wrong blankets (or whatever). That might take some stress away. Or is it because you just need rest? I know he works Saturday morning, but could you agree with him that he gets the kids up, washed and fed on Sunday morning, or deals with them in the afternoon, giving you a couple of hours lie in, or nap. You may feel that is being unfair to him as he works hard, but again, if you manage a rest or some time to yourself, it might be fairer on everyone in the long run. Please don't think I am talking out of turn, I want to be supportive, but it is hard at this distance to see what might be helpful, other than a big   of course.

Thanks for the help about the paracetamol, I did take some and had a sleep and feel better now. I will try not to get too stressed next week, but it will be good to be busy-ish but I won't work more than I have to, promise!

Emma, I stopped taking my temp a long time ago, when I started to drink again (oh, that sounds a bit bad) as it throws temps off anyway. So not relying on that. I go for a blood test on Monday week, so it is pretty conclusive then....

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - a week feels like an eternity   I hope work does keep your mind off things. Are you going to wait for the blood test or are you tempted to do a home one?
Sending lots of   as always. I've got everything crossed so tightly I'm likely to pass out at any minute!

Emma - hope you managed to get some sleep last night! I was thinking of you yesterday. My friend called me to say her little man had started walking. He's 10 weeks younger than Hannah and even though I know I shouldn't I was a wee bit.... dunno. Envious seems a bit harsh a word, but something like it! The competitive Mum just comes out and it's ridiculous   I think it must be something created when you're pregnant  
I had Lady H up on her toes and was begging her to walk to me, but it was bedtime and she'd had enough for the day  
Guess I'm just going to have to be patient - ha! 
Are you going to find out the sex of the new little person/s? Hope so!!



Oooh, forgot to mention that I got a referral to END for Lady H. I saw her poking her ear again on Friday and decided enough was enough. Took her to the GP who said her ear was looking a bit red. I asked (nicely  ) for a referral as I felt 10 + infections since the beginning of the year should justify an experts asessment and that to keep giving us antibiotics was clearly not helping! 
So, we've got an appointment in mid July - hoorah!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Well done Emma!  Congratulations!  I knew you would be!     

Donna, how are you feeling today?  Sounds like you have some good advice from the others, a big  from me.

Annie, great that you've got a referral, hopefully it can all be sorted now!

Polly,  , hope you're keeping relaxed. 

Well I did retest and sadly  for me.  Looking ahead to next month's attempt although will be harder to predict the fertile period following such an odd af.   Am really suffering from hayfever as well, I was in a terrible state last night, dreading the others coming into work and opening the window. 

Right, back later.  Congratulations once again Emma!

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Claire - I'm really sorry hun. Everything crossed for this month


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire sorry it was BFN I felt so your it would be a BFP for you. As for the strange af your body does weird things when ttc, my cycles have slways been clock work ha not when ttc!

Emma how are you feeling today?
Its weird I feel a little jealous of everyone ttc and emma being pregnant - I don't know why though casue my lil men are more than enough for mw right now

Polly I hope you are not working to hard this week, I agree a whole week feels like forever    

Hello Annie  

I am feeling a bit down today with I think is caused by the PND and not s syptom. I just hate feeling so out of control and I feel exhausted.
Polly thank you for your suggestes your right I do need to try and let the little things go but I just find it so hard. I feel so stressed and tense all the time.
Thing is DH does his bit he is up at 4:30-5:30 everyday with boys gives them there first bottle then prepares bottles for the day etc. sundays I always get a lay in although I can hear them so very rarely relax and I am usually up at 9am
I am just so scarsed about taking tablets and I really don't want to and think the fear of taking them is making the whole situation worse.

sorry to bring a downer on things as usuall

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - I am sorry.  I hope that this cycle was a weird blip before everything gets back on track. You'll have to aim to have lots of S on lots of different days to hedge your bets with the timing.  
Hayfever is bad today, isn't it. I have a constant battle with dh about opening the bedroom windows (he likes them open, I don't), but it really makes such a difference to the symptoms.

Polly - hope you're taking things easy at work.

Annie - I'm just the same with Will and walking. Dh, who claims to be really cool about it all, keeps trying to teach him walk.  I worry that he never will - I think he sees the dog as his role model, rather than people.

I will want to know the sex, but my local hospital won't tell you (big Asian population), so I may go for a private scan. Many weeks off yet though.

Donna - how are you today? What do you have planned? I misled you about mumsnet - there isn't a pnd bit on there. Might be on netmums (a much fluffier site - bit too much IMO)?

Between us dh and I fixed his car last night (we resorted to reading the manual ), thank goodness, as I wasn't looking forward to being carless.
I haven't really got much planned for today. Going to try and tidy up the garden if the mist clears, and finish painting the kitchen.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I quite understand the jealousy thing.  I've been feeling the same way whenever I see pg ladies, even when I wasn't actively ttcing. Old habits die hard....

Go with your gut instinct on the tablets. I've taken ADs in the past, and did regret it, but only you know whether or not they're right for you. Could you discuss your concerns about taking them with the GP? Are they approachable at all?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, how exciting that you'll find out the sex!  Are you hoping for boy or girl, or don't you mind?  How handy are you, fixing a car!   Hope you get the kitchen painted.  I didn't get ours done in the end as it took too long to prep the walls. 

Yes the house docs do show it's our boundary.  But the other people's house docs show it's their boundary.   Anyway we've cancelled the fence man we'd booked to do it and are going away for a weekend mid July instead!   If the other people want responsibility for the rickety fence, then they can have it as far as I'm concerned!  Just need to decide where to go now... we got English Heritage membership as a wedding present from friends so will have to look through the book tonight and see where we want to go!

I've reviewed my last cycles and done two ovulation scenarios, pinpointing 5 days for bms at every other day so that should cover it.  I was going to chart temps but I'm so frightened they'd say I wasn't ovulating (although I'm 99% certain I must be given the pain I get every month mid cycle) that I haven't done that.  Two other people I know that are ttc have both been going 3 months each so far so I don't feel so down about it yet.  

Donna, you're not bringing a downer on anything!   I agree that you should discuss your concerns with taking pills with your gp.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

I have posted a thread on net mums so will see what that brings.

I just feel I have so much going on at the moment and don't know where to start.
My boys are everything I expected and it snot like I don't know what to do with children so why do I get PND. I waited so long to have them I don't want it tainted by this.

Think I am going to ring hv see what she says.

goign to SIl later to look after Jake while her and Charlie have there 6 week post natal check up

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Our hospital policy on confirming the sex has changed so many times over the years. Luckily they're still doing them at the moment. I would have paid to find out - I'm too much of a control freak to not know!
I know it's early days... but - names? Will you have to get a double buggy now? and another cot?

Claire - Have you thought about using ovulation kits? I know exactly what you mean about being scared of it showing you don't ovulate! I used to have the same worry.
Fab news about the weekend away in July. We're looking around at maybe having a second week away somewhere. Last minute deal perhaps.  Or maybe we should see what it's like when we go to Lanzarote in case Lady H doesn't like to travel!  No way - she can learn to like it!

Donna -Maybe your GP can reccomend a therapist before considering taking tablets? Have you got an appointment booked to see him/her?


Almost home time. My friend has returned to work today so I'm at a bit of a loose end this afternoon. Hannah usually sees her boyfriend, but she might have to come shopping with her old Mum instead. Shame you're not closer Emma or we could have kept each other company this arvo!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Thanks Annie.  I did think about the ov kits.  I hesitate too because with my midcycle pains (which I've recounted and are 13/14 days before af comes not 12/13 - I can't count!, except this month where it's a day or two out) which I don't get at any other time, that's got to be it.  I expect anyone else would be happy with that as an indication, I am such a control freak that anything less than 100% certainty is too much of a risk factor!   However I don't think I get this cm that you've all mentioned.  I did read somewhere that sometimes it's just inside but I'm not too keen on that level of investigation!  

Been surfing the internet and settled on Shropshire so we can visit Ironbridge and an old Roman city.  Emailed DH and he was thinking of Ironbridge for our trip this morning too.  Spooky.  Looking at B&Bs now.

Donna, how you feeling now?  Did you ring the hv?

Annie, hope you can amuse yourself this afternoon then.  Did you find an outfit for Ascot yet?  Are you getting a fascinator?

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I never had much luck with ov kits, but that is probably just me. It might make you feel better to know you've covered all the bases. I'm very aware of the cm. I don't think you'd have it and not know about it (horrible wet feeling).
Your weekend away sounds perfect. How spooky that dh chose the same thing.

Annie - happy shopping! So many questions - don't mind either sex, but I'd expect it to be a boy. Double buggy - yes, unless Will learns to walk pretty sharpish and to a high standard. Names - no idea, not going to think about that for many weeks yet. Don't want to tempt fate.

Donna - therapist is a good idea. I think good doctors try to avoid giving ADs these days if they can.

Feeling quite lethargic today. Not sure if I can be bothered to paint. Gardening plans have been scuppered by the rain.  Been tidying the house instead - very dull.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh!  Dunno why I don't have any then...   No horrible wet feelings here!  I think I used to but not noticed any since planning ttc.  I'll watch more closely this month (eurgh) for it.  I've opted to try pre-seed lubricant next time (I know Annie said she didn't get on with it, but have read such good things about it) which apparently mimics fertile cm. 

I promised myself I wouldn't become one of them women who obsesses over ttc ... oh well! 

Why are you expecting a boy?

xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Emma be carefull with painting etc in your condition  no seriously be carefull
Double buggies I can reccomend maclaren as the fold up really small and are light to push they also fit through most single doorways.
Any morning sickness yet?

Polly how has work been?   

Claire I would recommend ovulation kits I found them very usefull.

Annie how was your afternoon?

I phoned hv but left a message she only wokrs part time so not sure when she will ring back and I  had to leave to come and look after my nephew, there may be a message when I get home.
I think I am going to see gp on wednesday if I can get an appointment as I have someone to watch the boys then if needed.

Got letter today about housing benefit saying I am not getting it becasue I didn't asnwer 1 silly question they wrote to me about, it was one of those questions that I kind off thought that by not answering it I had anwsered it any way went to housing place (all more stress) and I have to complete a new form and start again.
My claim has now be going on for 3 months 
Taking form back tomorrow after play group so see what happens then, its meant to take 10-14 days but I am 3 months down the track and stillwithout money. Maybe it would have been easier to go back to work 

Donna x x 

Looking after 3 under 3's isn't to bad, jake is watching tv and falling asleep. Callum is playing and Ryan is just having a chill out with is blanket on the sofa, I am sure it will all kick off any minute


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - is it possible for you to do things without lube, or is it too painful? I need to find my huge ttc book which is all about cm and see if there are any top tops for increasing the amount produced. I'll look this evening.

Boy child because dh comes from boy-producing stock (apart from SIL) - he is one of 3 boys, his father was one of 3 boys, and so on back through time. I'm not having 3 though. No way. 

Just done the painting. Trying to summon up enthusiasm for walking the dog in the rain ...  and failing miserably.

Donna - just saw your post. Will they backdate the housing benefit? What a pain for you.  You make looking after 3 sound so easy.  

Got to go, Will is waking,
Emma, xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

I've read online (I'm googling again, need to stop! ) that drinking lots of water and evening primrose oil help cm quantities. However, anything you can add from your ttc bible will be well received!  There is no chance of not using lube *at all*. DH suggested it the other day but I can feel everything tightening at the mere thought!  Therefore preseed it is, although it is very expensive...

Ah right re boys. Having said that I know someone in the same situation who was adamant that they'd have a boy because of the line of men-folk going back as far as you could see and they had a little girl. DH's male generation have a tendency to have boys too.

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

What's a 'male generation'?  I am going mad.  Think you know what I mean...


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - I never noticed cm when I was ttc. It's only now that I'm aware of it, if it makes an appearance. Chatting to my girlie friends and they all seem to get it in copious amounts - how rude! 

I had heard or read that lots of water and evening primrose was meant to help. But I tell you what does work and thats lots and lots of S!

I am not kidding! When we were in Greece (making Lady H) we were having S everyday and I really was noticing the whole "wet" thing. I was under the impression that lots of jiggy was meant to get all the juices flowing up there   That all the action + the   created all the natural lube you could need. 

So you know what to do now Mrs Claire - go make DH's year     


Emma - Sorry! I get over excited with BFP announcements! I shall try and reign myself back in until a bit further along the line.
Have you told any family yet?

Polly - How was work today?

Donna - That's typical of our services! Hope they can back date it for you.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire - still trying to locate the book. I think it might have been thrown into a high cupboard at speed when my parents came. Going to get dh to have a look when he gets back.
I'd second exactly what Annie says about lots of sex. Aim for everyday, or more than once a day, rather than alternate days, perhaps. Obviously that's much easier when you're on holiday.

Annie - did you go shopping in the end? Do you have an Ascot outfit?

Polly - how was work? Were you able to concentrate?

Donna - how's things?

Just made and eaten a very so-so curry. It did not reward the time and effort involved.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

HV had phoned and left a message, she thinks I should see the GP so I am going to go on wednesday evening if I can get an appointment. HV seems to think a short course of tablets might be all I need to take the edge of things.we'll see I am reluctant to take them although I don't really know what I am scared of -  the unknown I guess and reading up on them most have side effects for the first week or so, so could end up feeling worse before I feel better.

Emma please take things easy  

Polly how was it being back at work? how are you feeling?

I know you are all going to say nice things and tell me I am being silly but I just feel like such a faliure and a bad mother/wife at the moment  

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I have found the book. It was right in front of my nose the whole time.  Interesting reading, actually. Lack of cm is very common in women coming off the pill. The book suggests:

1. avoiding antihistamines - are you taking them for hayfever? I don't know how long you have to avoid them for. 
It may, or may not, be relevant, but I was taking neoclarityn before going on holiday and stopped whilst I was away (didn't seem to have hayfever in France, perhaps because there was no oilseed rape), and had no shortage of cm.

2. try taking cough syrups which contain guaifenesin as an active ingredient, such as Robitussin. Supposed to make cm more plentiful and wetter! Take 2 teaspoons 3 times a day from a few days before ovulation until after it has taken place. WARNING - it must be plain Robitussin (or equivalent) as other types dry up cm.

3. take a vitamin A supplement but you'd need to exercise caution with that one and stop if you thought you were pg.

4. my favourite, and I swear this isn't a joke ... apply actual egg whites as a lubricant.   It is very sperm friendly. Be aware that there is a slight risk of salmonella (and of horribly smelly and sticky sheets too). Might ruin the moment a little though. 

If these fail GPs can prescribe and oestrogen supplement to increase the volume and quality.

Medical lesson over with.

Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - sounds like a visit to the GP is a good idea. You can talk over your concerns about taking medication with him/her. Perhaps they would help you feel 'normal' again?

I know you don't feel it right now, but you are a fabulous mother. I've no idea about the wife side of things but I should imagine you are as good a wife as anyone could be with 2 young twins to look after. Your two little ones are loved, well cared for, and continue to grow and thrive, so of course you are not a failure. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna - you are a brilliant mother, and I can certainly say a much better wife than I will ever be - my DH has the wifely instincts in our family!   I probably make a great husband, as I have great skills in sitting about expecting to be waited on. 

Work - was awful. So cross with my staff who let me down big time while I was away. I lost my temper with one, which I have never done before - I mean really cross, not just seeming cross while trying not to laugh. She tried to tell me she felt awful and I cut her off saying that she couldn't feel as bad as me, and if anyone was going to cry it was going to be me. I really thought I might, but managed not to. I almost didn't have any lunch trying to sort out the mistakes that had been made, but realised in time that was a bad move, and got one of them to fetch a sandwich for me, but still worked through. Of course, I was also cross that they were making me cross at a time when I shouldn't be.   Just felt it was so unfair...

Claire - I find green tea increased cm immensely. I love it, and have to limit myself, it is so good! I know some people don't like it, but as I don't use milk, I am quite adventurous with tea. If you can't stand it, then I think you can get capsules. I have some vague thing at the back of mymind that you shouldn't drink it after ov, but that might be something else. Search this site for green tea, it might be helpful. I have never used eggwhite, but I hear it is good, but you should separate the yolk in your clean hands, not use the egg shell, as it might be contaminated. And, er, let it get to room temp first!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Polly - Sounds like you had quite a day of it! Did they all scurry away and keep their heads down all afternoon?!? I would have done  
Wonder if the out of character venting anger could be down to some new hormones in the bloodstream!?! Hope so  
Any signs or symptoms at all?!?!

Claire - I did the cough medicine thing, but I thought I then read on here that it wasn't a good idea. I am sure there's a huge thread on it somewhere. Might be worth taking a look.

Emma - Did you really apply egg white?!? 

I tried shopping yesterday, but I can't focus when I've got Lady H and a buggy with me! So I've got next Monday and Thursday off to go shopping alone!

I did however purchase some little hair bands and duly sent Lady H off to nursery today with ickle bunches! She looks soooooooo cute  


Donna - Might be having a chat with the Dr and let him know your concerns about taking pills. See what he has to say about it all. 
You probably won't believe us right now because of the place you're at - but you are a great Mum and I'm sure that in time you'll start to believe it too.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

where else could I go for a conversation about cm?! 

Emma, thanks v much for digging out your book and reading up on it for me. 

I had heard of the cough medicine stuff, will have a search on here to hear what others said.   at the egg whites, sounds awfully messy but if all else fails I'm prepared to try it!!!  I have decided to get some OPKs after all - I have the car tomorrow lunchtime so will go out in search of them.  Can I get them in a supermarket or do I need to go to a pharmacy?  Also need to get some testing kits as used my two up last cycle. 

I've actually noted down in my diary a description of what cm should be at different times of the month , apparently today is the first non-dry day so  will have to start monitoring it.  I'm sure I've had it before now I think about it but not lately.  Must be the post-pill situation.  At least, I hope it's that and nothing more serious.

Polly, wow, glad I wasn't on the other end!  Fingers crossed it's your hormones!!!  

Annie, two days dedicated to shopping next week?  I am soooooo jealous!

Donna, fingers crossed you can get a docs appointment for tomorrow night then.  I'm sure your concerns are perfectly normal and he'll be able to reassure you.  Of course you're a great mum and wife!

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - hope today goes better. What a welcome back for you.  I _think_ green tea should be avoided after ovulation, it is supposed to undo all the good work of the folic acid supplements.

Annie - no I didn't use egg white myself, it was just my favourite of the methods suggested because it sounded so messy. 

Claire - Boots is a good bet for ov kits. I don't know about the supermarket as I've never looked. I'd guess that they do, but probably only one or 2 types. I think it is a good idea to get testing kits when you're not on a 2ww - seems less of a big deal somehow.

Donna - hope you do get an appointment today. 

I'm off swimming with my SIL and nephew later. Going to go and do a sun dance now. I'm fed up of this gloomy weatherand want summer to begin properly.
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

What do you mean Emma? - the weather is glorious here this morning


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I'm very jealous. Grey and cold here. I want sun.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Didn't realise green tea should be avoided after ov, I drink several cups a day.  Oops.  Will avoid next time.

Ok there's a supermarket and a Boots near my work so will try both of them.  Are some brands better than others then?

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - no idea on ov kits, I'm afraid. Can you get digital ones like pg testing kits that say 'ovulating or 'not ovulating' rather than having to peer at lines? An alternative is to buy them cheaply off ebay.

Green tea won't harm your chances of conception, its just not that great for foetal development.

Sun is out. Hoorah!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, hope you enjoy swimming later.

Found some on ebay.   Didn't cost much either.  

Yay, sun is out here too!  Can't go out though due to hayfever.   (Emma, to answer your earlier question, I'm not taking hayfever tabs this year, they don't seem to help me and didn't think it a good idea while ttc as most seem to say don't take while pg).

Right, really must do some work.

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

What a dull day at work, wish I was out in the sun, or the rain for that matter.

Donna, you're quiet today, hope you're ok.

Feeling very  a friend at work has just announced she is pg, just over 3 months.  Feel very wobbly indeed.  I'm now avoiding her, which is awful, as she entirely deserves it and is right to be gushing about it.  But  for myself I guess.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Ouch Claire   PG announcements at work were the absolute worst for me. I understand exactly why you're feeling wibbly about it. I had 2 friends on my team announce theirs within weeks of each other - that one hurt.

Do what I used to do and come on here and let out an enormous aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

Come on, give it a go......


Polly - Everything alright your end?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

evening everyone,

Polly sorry you had such a bad day yesterday, I hope today was better  

Claire did you get the OPK you can get them in sainsbury's, boots, everywhere really I found the supermarket ones were cheaper but you only had 5 tests where clear blue which are a bit more exepnsive (20 pound I think) have 7 tests in them. I would reccomend clear blue as alwasy found them accurate. sorry about the pregnancy announcement I know they are hard when TTC  

Emma how are you?

Where is Deedee? has she left us?

Annie lucky you have 2 days off, will you be getting yourself pampered to?

I am taking the boys to clinic tommorow so will be at the surgery when the release the appointments so I will get one then as you can only get an appointment on the day you want one 
My mum and dad will watch the boys in the evening while DH and I go.

Went to play group today with the boys and they loved it as usual, I love taking them.

Right need to go and buy a cucumber amogst other things

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I am so tired this evening. Swimming was fun, but Will kept crawling away, and i spent all the time chasing after him. 

Donna - what's with the cucumber? I can honestly say I've never rushed out in the evening to buy one. Hope it goes well tomorrow.  Sounds like you had a good day today.

Claire - I know I'm the worst person to be saying this right now, but I do know what you're going through. It hurts like hell, doesn't it, when it should be your turn. 

Polly - hope you're OK. How was work today? 

Annie - hope you had a good day.

Dh is really grumpy this evening (bad day at work I think) and is driving me nuts. I'm keeping my head down and hoping his mood passes soon.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Emma I love cucumber and I wanted one for a salad tomorrow as DH is home it was easier to pop across the road and get a few bits tonight rather than chnace that I'll be able to get to shops tomorrow morning with boys.

Today was a good day and we all really enjoyed play group - its a really nice one everyone is so friendly.
I think I am goignt to try the twins group next week - alone  

I have been feeling better today after a few really crap days but thats happened before and I always come crashing back down, harder each time so will still be seeing the gp tomorrow.

Night all

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm fine, still got all the symptoms, and tired....but not getting hopes up - had so many phantom pg  before  . Post more tomorrow, too tirred tonight

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Polly - How are you feeling this morning? Did you get a good nights sleep? 

Donna - Best of luck with the GP today. Glad yesterday was a better one for you. 

Emma - Did DH's mood pass or did you end up getting the rolling pin out on him    

Claire - Feeling ok today?


I had a bit of a naff one yesterday. Silly things really  - Lady H's summer cottage arrived yesterday without warning! They were suppossed to be calling to arrange a convinient time but instead I had an arsey delivery driver call me at work asking where I was and what was he suppossed to do with it all  
Long story short - got him to drop it at the In Laws and spent my morning having stern words with the company and bashing out a nice e-mail to their customer services

Then I made the big mistake of agreeing to being Lady H into the office. Everyone has been asking to see her since I came back and for weeks I've been saying I'd think about it. For some stupid reason I decided to bring her in yesterday and she was a little minx! Banging phones on desks, smacking keys on keyboards, screaming! I was there all of 5 minutes and ran back out with her! My office is like a morgue at the best of times and alot of stuffy old people work in parts of it. I could see their heads bobbing up to see what all the noise was  
Never again


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Donna, glad you're off to the docs today.  How are you feeling today?  I too wondered what on earth the cucumber was for, I had visions of ... well ... a sudden urge to overcome some vag feelings or something! 

Emma,  at images of you chasing after Will instead of swimming.  Bless!

Annie, oh dear re your trip into the office.  It made me laugh though, all those stern faces bobbing up and down.  It would be a bit like that here I think. 

Polly, how are you feeling today?  Two more specific   for you.

Thanks everyone for the support.  I'm not feeling much better today though... I think it was because it was such a surprise.  Just 3 weeks ago we were talking about ttc and she'd said she was on her 3rd month, but it turns out she was already 2 1/2 months gone (and so obviously not wanting to jinx it by saying so), so not only was it upsetting but it came so out of left field that I wasn't even prepared for it.  Hence even more reeling feeling.  Don't think I hid it very well from my other colleagues either, as one of them felt it necessary to tell me that she tried to ttc for ages before getting pg and found it all really upsetting, and she doesn't know I'm ttc (apart from obviously guessing from my face).

I know it's only been 1 month and how ridiculous of me, honestly.  DH and I had a long talk last night, which resulted in me doing lots of  but ... well I don't know what the but is.  DH is away tonight and tomorrow night as well on a course so I'm going to try and do something constructive like install the printer/scanner or sew a voile panel or something.  I'm increasingly obsessed with looking at cycle lengths and still looking at scary info online  I've now convinced myself that my luteal phase isn't long enough.  DH said I need to stop obsessing, relax and stop looking at worst case scenarios online but I can't stop, believe me I've tried.  Don't know what's wrong with me.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You're right actually Annie, that did feel better!

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Claire please tsep away from teh internet  we have all done it (and still do) but its the worst thing to do when ttc. why do you think you may have problems ttc, have you had problems before?
if there is no reason why you should conceive in the coming months then please try and relax and enjoy it, believe me I know how hard that is and sorry if I sound patranising just don't want to see you tying yourself up in knots about it, that wont help you conceive either. YOU WILL GET PREGNAT and SOON   sorry if that all came out like more of a rant then a few sympothetic words  

Annie I am sure the people at work understood, it did make me giggle though  

Polly I hope you are feeling better, NO actually I dont as it could all be positive   I hope you had a good nights rest though.

Morning Emma that are you plans for today?

 at what you thought the cucumber was for actually when I was having sexual therapy they did suggest I used houshold objects like candles, carrots etc as they may seem or friendly then dilators  I stuck with the dilators though.

My uncle is coming to look at my computer today as the USB ports aren't working, hopefully he can fix it then I can send you loads more pictures of my scrummy boys  

Weather is meant to be warm today but its looking a bit cloudy to me, guess it could still be warm though.

Haven't slept that well last few nights so feeling a bit tired today and a littel anxious about doctors later.

time for my breakfast  

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Donna.  

Let me know what time your docs appointment is, I'll be thinking of you.  I'm sure there is nothing to be worried about though, this is a great step towards resolving the issue.

I dunno what's going on with me really.  I'm so very desperate for a baby, and such an anxiety driven control freak, that I only need a fractional possibility of a problem to make me more anxious (current examples include a bout of cervicitis in the past, and ov late in cycle), which I suppose makes me want to find out more info on ttc generally, which I then twist in my head into more bad news or focus on the one thing that 0.01% of the population could have), and so on.  Peaking right about where I am now, so stressed that, as you point out, I'll never conceive!  My poor DH.  I suppose I can't believe I got this far overcoming the vag enough that I could even ttc at all.  I also feel under pressure to say I'm pg, I know my parents expect it and people at work have been having estimates as to when I'll be announcing news, etc., and I feel like I'll let everyone down.  Daft, eh?!  Attempt #2 starts on Saturday night. 

Polly, where are you, how are you feeling?  

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Claire - not daft at all. We've all been there. I know it is easy to say, but stress is not good for ttc. But being told to relax is always counter-productive. I'd be inclined to have a few glasses of wine before getting down to round 2 of ttc.

Donna - I'll be thinking of you today. Hope we can see those photos soon.

Annie - very brave of you taking Hannah to work.  

Polly - tiredness is good, I think. I'm exhausted and it is only lunchtime.

Been food shopping. Will has just had a coomplete meltdown and has been put to bed. Going to go and tackle the ironing mountain and catch up with yesterday's BB.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Anyone else suffering with the hayfever today? My nose is streaming!


Polly - Where are you?!?! Is everything alright?

Donna - How did it go with the GP?

Emma - You need to take it a bit easier   Get an ironing lady!

Claire - Seriously, read our old posts. We all did the internet searching, the panicking about the 0.01% chance problems, the stressing, the letting people down feelings....
And I don't mean that as in "we've heard it all before" , god no. I just mean we really do understand hun and nothing you have said is silly. All sounds pretty normal to me  
It is going to happen for you. Try and stay strong and focus on relaxing those muscles ready for the next round of bms.
And remember how far you've come aswell. It's no so long ago that we were encouraging you to have a go with dilators. Bet you didn't think you'd be having lots of jiggy back then. You've had such huge sucesses already. Be very proud of yourself  

Nothing to report here. Had a fairly mundane afternoon. Took Lady H to visit one of my Nan's and she spent the first 5 minutes trying to hide her head in my armpit  

DH is working til a bit later so I'm hoping I don't have to watch too much of the football - yawn!

night all x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Evening,

Thanks Emma, Annie and Donna, for making me not feel like such a fool.   I appreciate it.

Dropped DH at the station a while ago, he's off on a course 'til Friday night, so I'm home on my tod.  First time ever really as at least the other time I had the cat for company.  Feels very odd just me rattling about.

Anyway have resolved that there will be NO internet surfing tonight, just having a glass of red (or two!) and going to watch a film later.

Polly, how are you feeling?  You're very quiet! 

Annie, my hayfever is ok, but mainly cos I'm staying very firmly indoors with the windows shut!

Right, must go and pick a DVD.  Am thinking Grease or Dirty Dancing...

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - my hayfever was really bad this morning but seems ok now.  

Claire - hope you're enjoying being home alone. I rather like it (not all the time though). It means I can eat whatever I like and watch rubbish on TV without dh complaining. 

Donna - hope you got on OK at the GPs.

Polly - sending lots of    your way, and hoping that you still have sore boobs and are feeling tired.  Such a strange thing to wish someone.

I've had a rather nice afternoon. One of the mothers from M&T group (not the village one) invited us round to play. I can't get over how many toys the child has. She is only a few months older than Will, but he has only a fraction of the number of toys. Perhaps I'm neglecting him, but he seems more than happy to play with the pots and pans and chase the dog around and barely touches the few toys he does have. 

Despite my best intentions, I've really got sucked into BB this year. Shame it is on so late though.

Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Totally hooked aswell. 

What do you think to Ziggy? Nice piece of eye candy but the type of bloke I would avoid at all costs. Way too slimey - ugh!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire I hope you are enjoying your evening.
I never said you wouldn't conceiev so I hope it didn't come across that way I meant it wouldn't help your chances but as the others said we have all been there ( and I will be again) and it never helped me when people said just relax and enjoy it but really that is the key if you can  

Emma I know I sound like the pot calling the kettle and all that but don't worry about the amount of toys Will had pots and pans are great toys. kids don't need a huge amount.

I have USB fixed mt poor unlce was here all day  when I have a minute I will send loads of pics  

Right went to the docs and he has sent me for a blood test tomorrow (which wont be easy with the boys but hay ho not impossible) just to check a few physical things that could be a miss thyroid and stuff and also to check my liver function as it went hay wire in pregnancy.
I am going back to the doctors on friday to get the results and discuss my options he has mentioned psychiatric (sp) councelling which makes me sound like a right fruit loop   or he said I may need some pills to calm me down and help me relax. As he has identifeid from talking to me that when i am given soem 'me' time I cant relax and do things for me I end up tidying or cleaning etc. I only do that though becasue it is far easier to do it without boys around I don't have rush casue I am not thinking " they will wake up any minute"
I got some more contraceptive pill while I was there so no number 3 for me 

Friday night I am going to an anns summers party I am really looking forward to it. its with a mixed bunch of people so youger people which I hope don't get silly but most of them I know and they seem really nice. My mum and NAN will also be there     but it should be a giggle and I am hoping to make a purchase or 2, pennies allowing

Polly I hope you are ok? how have you been feeling?  

night night,

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm fine - less sore boobs and less feeling sick.   Only good sign is feeling dizzy for a few seconds when I get up in the mornings. That is new...don't know if it is a good sign.  Really trying not to obsess about things, or think about it too much, I guess too much failure in the past makes it hard to really believe it might have worked this time. But obviously I really hope so. 

I'm reading, but feeling a bit out of energy to respond too much.  

keep those    coming for me 

Love Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - dizziness is good! Can't believe it is only 5 days until testing. So here are 5      

Donna - good on your doctor for looking at all the possibilities. I'm so glad he didn't just hand over ADs to get rid of you. Hope the blood test goes OK.
I could think of nothing worse than going to an Ann Summers party with my mother.   

Annie - Ziggy is very attractive, but not my type at all. I love Lesley and her eye-rolling. 

Right, bed time.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Really? Is dizziness really good? ooooohhh!
Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Polly - Hello to you if you're reading today   I feel sick with butterflies for you this morning. Can't believe we only have 4 more days to go   
Are you going to do a test at home or wait for the blood test? Maybe I've asked you this before? Apologies if I have  
Sending oodles of sticky vibes to our precious embies   


Donna - That's a great result from the gp visit. Like Emma said, I'm glad he didn't just throw a bottle of pills at you. Sounds like he's really looking at all possibilities.
 at Ann Summers. I haven't been to one for a very long time. Have fun!


Claire - Morning! How are you feeling today?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Donna, good to see things are progressing with the gp and he's exploring various avenues.   Hope the boys behave for the blood test!

Polly, oooh now 4 days to go!  

Emma, I'm with you on the 'ann summers with my mum' thing. 

Annie, morning.

I like Lesley too!  Ziggy is kinda cute but in real life not my type at all.  I missed BB last night.  Too tired after all that wine.   I don't normally watch it but this time it's quite funny.  DH normally avoids such things but he watches it just to laugh at the girls bickering. 

Am ok today, managed to avoid the internet last night.  Started with my temp charting this morning but am terrified it won't rise at the allotted time.  (Also I seem to be colder than average...)

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - could be your temp is low because it is so bloomin' cold. Or doesn't it work like that 

Yet another cold, wet day here. I want summer to come.   

Polly here are 4 more      for you. 

M&T this morning, then off to SIL's this afternoon. She is due to give birth anytime soon, and hates being home alone (BIL working away) so I'm off to offer moral support (and keeping my fingers crossed that she doesn't go into labour on my watch). Her last labour was only an hour long, so things could all happen rather quickly. 

have a great day everyone,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - an hour!?!?! One bloody hour!?!?! Are you kidding me ......grrrrr!!!!!! 25 sodding hours I had to endure. How rude  

Have you told any of the family about the new Baby Daff yet?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

annie - no, I haven't. Might tell SIL this afternoon, but swear her to secrecy. Bizzarely, a local mother guessed yesterday. Think my reaction when she asked if I was planning any more must have given it away. 

Got to dash,
emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Just popped on to see if there was any gossip.... but no!

Wishing you all a pleasant evening  

GO POLLY GO!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

evening all,

     For polly I am getting so excited and nervous for you      

I had my blood test this morning so we will see what tomorrow brings when I am back at the gp.
The its the ann summers party   I don't mind my mum being there but my nan  

I had a list of places I could go to to have my blood taken this morning most were drop in clinic but one (which is near my parents house) was appointment only I thought this would be easier with the boys and I could also leave them at my mum's if I wanted. I rang them at 9am and was on hold but kept being told I was 2nd in the que at 9:20am I was still on hold!!! I was then told I was next to be answered, finally I thought as the boys were now getting a bit grumpy and wanted there breakfast, I started to prepare there breakfast and get them ready in there high chairs I was still on hold at 9:30  when I was told I was 3rd in the que    I can I be third in the que when I was 2nd in the que half an hour ago     I hung up and slamed the phone down on the kitchen side -  which cracked the screen      It was not a good start to the morning.

Thankfully when I went to one of the walk in clinics it was fairly quiet and I was in and out quickly 

Not sure if or when I will log on tomorrow as I may be out during the day then out in the evening

Heres some      for Polly incase I don't get on tomorrow

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I've had some fantasic news this morning and am bursting to share it!

A friend of mine got a BFP today   She's been wanting to ttc for a good few years now but was having lots of problems with her girlie bits, including bodged surgery (like Polly). Then once that was all sorted she wasn't ovulating. A few months of clomid didn't seem to be working, but last month a blood test confirmed she had ovulated that occassion and she's now got a BFP. I'm absolutely thrilled to bits.

So, that's my 2nd BFP announcement. They say these things come in 3's. So I have a really good vibe for Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie thats a really nice peice of news. I really hope Polly is next       followed by claire then you then me      

Not much to say this morning really, I was going to go to the twins group this morning but I'll be rushying around later becasue of the doctors so didn't fancy rushong about this morning to -  or maybe that was an excuse  I did email them to check there wasn't a waiting list or anything I really intend to go next week, its just a little scary going alone 

Going to my parents in a bit and thats all I have planned really, I was going to take the boys to watch my dad play blind bowls but weather is a bit pants so not sure if I will go or not 

Hope everyone is ok?

Claire how is the temp chart going? I always founf that my temp was lower than it should be to  

Emma how are you feeling? no sickness thats good 

Annie your probably still bouncing about after your friends brill news so I hope you get some work done 

            

A little Embie dance for Polly  

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Busy at work today so just popped on to send Polly some more  !

Donna, temp rose by 0.1 C this morning, but still MUCH colder than average! 

 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - what wonderful news. She must be thrilled!

Polly - how are you. I'm getting so nervous for you, heaven knows how it is at your end.    

Claire - are you all geared up for a weekend of ttc. Lots of    wil be coming your way too.

Donna - hope you have a nice day with your parents.

I'm feeling a bit   this morning, to be honest. A bad combination of raging hormones and tiredness. I hope it passes soon. I felt really   this morning. I was walking the dog on his lead when he spotted a cat (the enemy for him, sorry Claire and Donna) and he yanked really hard. Nothing new at all for him, but I burst into tears. What a nonsense. Must pull myself together.
Had a bit of a chat last night with dh. I won't go into too much here but he is having a tough time at work, and is talking of leaving again. I really don't want him to, and am so worried that he is going to have ideas about moving again. I'm just getting settled here and starting to make friends and don't want to uproot myself (his idea would involve going somewhere where we know nobody). I don't want to move and cannot face moving whilst pg again, but at the same time I don't want him to be unhappy. I think he is suffering from a case of 'the grass is greener...', but it scares me.

Moaning over. I know I have a lot to be thankful for. Going to go and buy food.
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Again

Emma - I've been feeling really   today aswell.  I don't even know how to start explaining it all. I've just not been myself for a really long time and it's all getting worse. 
One issue is I seem to have lost all confidence in myself and question everything I do. Never sure if I'm doing the right thing and always asking friends for reassurance.
Then I get huge attacks of the green eyed monster and it's a really unattractive quality and something new for me. I don't like it. 
My friend who was on mat leave at the same time as me usually triggers it. She has fantastic parents who whisk her little man off for whole weekends and I get so envious about it. They genuinely want to spend time with him, whereas DH's parents make out she's an inconvinience half the time and my poor old Mum is on her own so it's not so easy for her.
Makes me really miss my Dad  
I had the extension built and I'm still not happy. 
2 other friends have bought these amazing homes and make mine look shabby! 
Their DH's seem to be flourshing in their carrers and mine is just plodding along with no obvious ambition to do more. 

How much of a selfish cow do I sound   I seriosuly think I need my head read.

Why am I not happy with my lot? I've got everything I could ever want. 


Emma - I can really understand your upset this morning. I don't blame you for not wanting to move again. I guess if DH is really unhappy then a move in job might have to be the way - just so long as it doesn't mean you having to uproot again!
Big hugs to you today and apologies for ranting about my own really insignificant issues!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon.

Thank goodness it's Friday!

Annie, .  It's the human condition ~ infinite wants and needs.  We all do it.  First off, all I wanted was a boyf, then one that understood about the vag, then I wanted to overcome the vag, then I wanted to be engaged, then I wanted the house, then I wanted the wedding, now the baby... next I will want a conservatory or a nicer car, and so on, and doubtless I won't be 'fully content' until I get the next thing on my list and so on it goes.  You're not selfish, you're just like everybody else.  We're all primed to think everything has to be perfect and rush around trying to get everything on our 'list' - but the list keeps growing (abit like DH's job book with a list of everything I want him to do around the house in it ).  

I've been through phases asking for reassurance before, questioning myself, taking on board the smallest niggly comment or thought and turning it into something it isn't.  Have you spoken to your DH about it?  Mine is brilliant at understanding where I'm coming from when I'm like this (even if he isn't exactly Apprentice material! ) and it all seems so much better afterwards.  Sounds like you're feeling a bit anxious (something I'm an expert in), could be brought on by lack of sleep, worrying about Hannah's ear infections, and general mother anxiety, trying to do the best for her (which you are achieving hands down, by the way).

I don't think you should be so hard on yourself.  You're entitled to feel a bit  at times.

Emma, I can understand why you don't want to move, bearing in mind the last time.  Did you tell DH how you felt about it?  How serious was he, and is the move a long way away or commutable for him?  Or maybe it's just one of those things that gets said and is forgotten about?

Polly, how exciting.  Which day are you going to test as I will need to make a mental note to log on if it's Sunday!     I have also had 2 bfps (Emma and girl at work) so as everything happens in 3s I have 1 more vacancy with your name on it!

Donna, hope you're having a nice day and feeling a bit more .

I'm not feeling so great either.   I talk myself round in knots about what possible infertility reasons I could have, and am making myself feel sick.  Anyway,  starts Saturday night every other night.  I also have OPKs (starting later today) and temp charting (tho only done 2 days) and am taking folic acid, vitamin B complex (having convinced myself I have a progesterone deficiency  ), evening primrose oil (for the cm - by the way I have identified the creamy variety typical at this stage of the cycle, what an exciting 15 mins that was ) and the mumomega stuff.  I rattle!  Am also startnig yoga on Monday night.

Right, I really must do some work, I'm surprised I'm still being paid!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I agree with what Claire said, and am suffering from a bit of the same. If dh were to go down the route he is now suggesting it would mean a small pay rise, but no prospects for much career progress at all beyond that. It sounds silly and greedy but I always imagined we'd move to a bigger house, have better cars etc, at some point in the future, and now that chance seems to be slipping away. 

And no, the move he suggests would not be commutable. It would be abroad.
In all honesty, I'd rather he went and worked abroad and came back at weekends, than we all have to be uprooted at the moment.

Claire - I know the bfn hit you hard, but there really is no reason to think at this stage that you might have any fertility problems at all.
Please stop googling for the sake of your sanity. 
I, for one, think it a good think that your dh is nothing like The Apprentice candidates - they were all utterly loathsome, in my opinion (compulsive viewing though).

Anyway, does anyone have anything nice planned for the weekend? Apart from sending yet more   to Polly.

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, I was imagining Yorkshire or somewhere!  Sounds like you need a longer chat if the subject comes up again.  

I can't stop googling.  DH has told me off umpteen times but it's so easy when he's not around, thank goodness he's back tonight.  Yes the apprentice people were utterly loathsome, I agree, I just meant not exactly a 'go-getter'!!

Weekend - other than the Polly-vibes (here are another two btw  ) we're hopefully either painting the rest of the kitchen walls or laying the kitchen floor.  I cannot wait to get rid of the horrible lino stuff that's in the kitchen at the moment, it is so grubby and revolting it makes me feel itchy!  DH needs to prepare some foundations for our new shed that's coming on Monday (bought with some wedding present money, very nice it is too).  Also hopefully viewing a house with my brother (pretending to be his wife  as people aren't taking him seriously as a buyer of a detached house because of his age).

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire -  you'll have to bicker a lot and have a row over something trivial to seem convincing.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

too true! x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Logging on quickly while my 2 are happily watching cbeebies! I know I shouldn't use tv so I can come on here  

Claire I second what Emma said please stay calm there is no reason why you should have any problems conceiving and do bare in mind it can take a year I think that is about average. I am not saying it will take that long but at hearing you sound so upset - it will happen for you hun  

Emma I think you ar emore than intitled to feel a bit   today with all that going on, we are all here for you. by the ways did you watch Stingrays funneral? had me in floods of tears and I mean floods 

Annie I think we all have feelings like you do, is anyone ever 100% happy? Please don't bottle things up though, come on here to vent, rant or discuss whaever you need to  

   for polly, I'll do more dancing later 

group    as I think we ALL need it

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I haven't watched Neighbours for ages. What did he die of?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

I am so glad it is the end of the week, I am so tired - but DH reckons no more than usual. I have really had enough of him tonight, he seems to have done nothing but poke me or jiggle me or ruffle my hair or whatever since I got in. And then has the cheek to complain I am being cranky  . (is cranky a good sign?   ). I know what it is, he is getting nervous, but he is also likely to get very dead if he continues like this  . I am kind of nervous too, strangely enough! As 2WW's go, it hasn't been to bad so far, the longest time was the wait between EC and ET, when I kept checking all day Monday what day it was, as I thought we must have got to at least Wednesday. In three days I will know..... I am not going to do a hpt as I don't know if the progesterone supplements will make a difference to that, and the blood test will be definitive anyway. If it is +, then I might do a pee stick just for the sheer hell of seeing it change!

Sorry everyone is having hard times,  . 

Lots of Love
Polly


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98069.0 family fun day sign up, remember its OX39 junction 6 of M40 way Sunday 9th September Cx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone

I am going to have just one quick rant if I may...

So it's my Anniversary today and where is my FH - playing bloody golf! OK, I did agree to him going for a quikc 9 holes if he went early. Meaning he would be home by 11.30 at the latest. He then phoned me from the green to say his buddy had "accidentally" booked 18 holes and he now won't be home until gone 1pm

I am soooooo beyond livid. I know it's not his fault (maybe)  but Saturdays are so rare with him. 

On a lighter note, we had a lovely meal out last night with friends of ours and we're off to see Oceans 13 tonight. MIL & FIL agreed to sit with Hannah - but not without huffing and rolling of eyes. When will I learn not to ask them. They just make me feel ****e.

Sorry - that was a bit more than I promised   I could go on!


Polly - Our lovely, lovely friend. I am sending every ounce of   I can muster for you this weekend. My love and best wishes are with you and DH. I really hope we all get the result we're dreaming of for you.
I demand we meet and have a formal celebration if we get that amazing news we're all holding our breath for. 
Oooh, Good Luck! 

Claire - Thank-You so much. You made me feel so much better about things with what you said   Just wish I could return the favour. 
I understand why you are searching the net and fretting about all these 1% conditions that are out there. Like Donna said though, there is no reason to suspect that anything is wrong. Sounds like you are doing everything in your power to catch that magic window of opportunity.
Best of luck this month. Fingers crossed for you aswell.

Emma - Abroad!?!?! Holy Moly - that is one heck of an up root! OK, now I really understand your concerns. Have you ever had desires to pack up and leave Blighty? Where was he thinking of? Europe?, Oz? 
Thank-you for words of support aswell. I do feel silly and greedy and above all else - really superficial! I could have hit myself for being like a little diva! And I wonder where H gets it from  


Donna - Hope you're having a nice weekend. 


Right - off to tackle Little Miss Stroppy Pants! 

Bye for now. 

Huge Group Hug for us all this weekend


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly -   at your dh. I'm sure he means well, but that would drive me nuts too. You sound very calm.  Do you have any hunches about things? Do you get the blood test results straight away? How does all that work? I shall be keeping everything cossed for you this weekend and praying that af doesn't appear.

Sorry for moaning yesterday. I sounded like such a spoilt brat. I hate change of any sort, control freak that I am. I feel much happier today. Dh has said he won't rush into anything until his head is clear. I had visions of him just handing his notice in yesterday.

Been to see some animals this morning (Standalone, Polly), which was rather popular. Going to enjoy the sunshine this afternoon and do garden things. 

Have a good day everyone,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Ann summers party was fab last night, I made a few purchases to which I can't wait to try out   I am really hoping they will help with 's' although I have a feeling that they will just confirm that I don't really enjoy the penetration bit so why bother with it but then if I want more childrne it kinda has to happen.

Saw doctor last night and one of my blood tests wasn't normal in appears I have a serious vit B12 dificaintcy which if it hadn't been picked up could have casued me memory problems and problem with my nervous system so glad they spotted it, it can also contribute to deprssion 
I have to have a b12 injection every other day for the next 2 weeks then 1 every 3 months for the rest of my life   
He also gave me an anti deprssant and sleeping tablets, I didn't really want the sleeping tablets but he said the b12 will take a while to build back up in my system and the anti deprssants take a while to kick in so maybe if I had a good nights sleep then i would feel better quicker. I was worried that I wouldn't be alert enough to look after the boys but he said it is only mild and will have no effect the next day.
I didn't take any last night as I had be drinking so may take one tonight.

Annie, you have every right to be furious I would be livid at DH going to golf at all it wouldn't make a difference to the amount of holes   I hope he spoils you tonight and gets you an expensive present.

Emma, Stingray died after complications when he donated his bone marrow to save baby kerry (sky's daughter)
Hope your enjoying the sun but don't do to much in the garden 

Claire, good luck for round 2     hope it got of to a good start last night

Polly, You sound so much calmer than I am  I am squezzing your had and we are all with you in spirit on monday     What time are you having the blood test? when will you get the results? I have such a good feeling for you and I am so excited I think I will burst                             

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna. I am so pleased that they found that deficiency! I know it sounds a bit awful of me, but at least it is something definite that is causing it, that can be dealt with, and I think that is a big plus.

As far as the blood test is concerned, I get the results later that day. Feelings either way? I don't know, I am being calm about it, as I can't contribute any of these feelings to being pg, because of the extra hormones. I do keep imagining telling people about a positive result, but that is also normal. Sorry, can't be more specific than that. part of the calm is that I saw my embies and I know they were put in, so I know I have been more pg than I ever have been before these two weeks. I can't imagine how to cope if not pg..... 

I won't get af now until I stop taking the hormones, so that isn't going to happen until after the blood test and if it is negative. So it is all about the blood test!

oh - i think I might go and panic now...lol Keep those     coming please!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Polly,

I was terriefied of reading your posts when I saw it, I am on tender hooks.
I don't know if thats better that you wont have AF (if you have one) till after blood test. I know it will be hard if the blood test is negative, I know I am going to feel for you and I know you will feel thousands of times worse IF that does happen. But please don't think the worst, as you said you are more pregnant then ever and you saw those lovely embies that were a high grade so there is ever chance this is it for you             
I hope that all came across right, I am not so good with words and often I read things back and I haven't said what I meant to

When my GP told me to go for the blood test I was a bit annoyed really becasue it isn'' that easy to do with twins, But I am glad I did and completly agree about there being a casue etc He can't say for definate if the depression is because of the B12 or if its pnd or a bit of both but certainly the lack of b12 wont have been helping.
Just now I have to have an injection for the rest of my life, could be worse though


Polly my thoughts are with you and DH             

Donna xx

ps just had a lovely walk around the park at took boys on the swings.
I really fancy a glass of pimms but don't suppose I should drink with anti d's


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - many apologies for earlier. I somehow missed your post when I posted. You must have wondered why I wasn't suitably sympathetic about dh and the golf. Great idea on the formal meet-up after Polly's good news (and hopeful with some good news from Claire too).

Polly -                  
I think it is great that you don't get af beforehand, otherwise you'd be looking out for it all weekend. I am feeling very positive about you.

Donna - I'm glad the blood test did show something that can be deal with. Hope you start feeling the effects soon. Don't worry to much abut sleeping pills. I took them for 2 weeks once to get my sleeping back on track and it worked. They didn't make me groggy the next day, but very thirsty indeed.

I had a nice afternoon in the garden. Dh took Will to a local steam fair. Just settling down with a nice glass of lemonade; it just isn't the same as red wine.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Just popped on for a Polly update. I didn't realise that AF wouldn't happen until after (or not at all I hope) I thought we were waiting for it not to arrive. 

Tomorrow seems like a lifetime away.

Thinking of you Polly and praying for that BFP!   

Back later for personals. Sorry, got alot on today x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Well I think that it is the case I don't get af until I stop taking progesterone, that seems to make sense to me, although now I can't remember anyone saying that. But if a drop in progesterone is what starts af, then it seems logical. Anyway, no sign of it .

Annie, how did your anniversary pan out in the end? Did he make it up to you? 

Emma, how does being tired because of pg feel? Is it all the time or is it that you run out of energy easily? 

Donna, have you taken the sleeping tablets yet? Are they helping?

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Polly when I was pregnant, I could go to sleep anywhere at anytime, I know I got big pretty quick as I had 2 (but then you might to  ) I was constatly tired.
some more            I really do feel sick for you, I'll be staying logged all day for news       

Annie did DH make it up to you?

How was everyones weekend?

I took 1 sleeping tablet last night (I can take 1 or 2) but it didn't seem to make much difference, I went to sleep alright but still woke up in the morning feeling shattered. I may try taking 2 tonight, just don't want to be groggy tomorrow.
I think the anti d's might be making em feel tired to but not sure  

i am soo so hungry, got roast pork in the oven and it is taking ages

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - Anniversary panned out fine in the end. DH came back from golf a bit early with his tail between his legs and full of apologies! He sorted Lady H out all afternon and allowed me lounge on the sofa. 
Then we went off the cinema to see Oceans' 13. So, all was forgiven. I can't stay mad for long.

I remember pg tiredness always hitting me around 3pm everyday. I would need a little power nap or at the very least a lay down on the sofa watching Deal or No Deal. In the early days I was going to bed at 8pm and sleep through to 7am the next day!

Best wishes for tomorrow


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - the tiredness can best be described as an overwhelming desire to just go and lie down on a comfy bed or sofa and not do anything. I'm not sure if it relates to doing too much or not. I do get it at the end of the day, or after I've done something very physical like walking the dog with Will on my back. But I've also had a couple of days where I had it in the morning, like today. I thought it quite ridiculous that I should feel exhausted when all I'd done was have a shower and eat breakfast, and after 8 hours sleep. I felt fine later in the day though.

Are you still feeling tired?

In case I miss you later, I just want to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. You and dh deserve a positive outcome so badly. I'll be thinking of you all day, and logging on every 5 minutes to check for news.       I feel so nervous it is untrue!

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Interesting, Emma. I am saying NOTHING, as we all know too well how you can imagine pg symptoms! I have just realised that the meeting I was going to go to after the blood test has been postponed, so I am really happy about that. I was a bit worried about where I would be when I got the result and not being with DH. I think we can find out together now. 

So scared!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Polly,

That is so nice you and DH will be together for the result, do you have the whole day off now then? It will be nice if you do then you can do something after whatever the outcome.

It sounds like you are having a few positive signs and I really am so nervous for you, as Emma so rightly said you and DH deserve this so badly.

                         

You and DH are not alone tomorrow you have all of us with you tomorrow  

I really feel quite emotional  

Best of luck     

Love Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

No I don't have the day off   but rather than me going straight to London from the clinic, we can both come back home. I am hoping that the result might be ready by the time we get back home and so we can phone from there and get the result. 

Not any less scared.... 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hope you get some sleep tonight. 

Emma, xxx
p.s. only just noticed that the train became a boat


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly,                                             

Be logging on all day to check for news.  My thoughts are with you. xxx

We had some  on Sat night as planned.  That pre-seed stuff is a bit different to the KY variety!  Don't think there's enough for me in those little tubes but never mind, it's too expensive to use two!

Annie, glad your anniversary panned out ok in the end. 

Emma, hope you've been taking it easy! 

Donna, hope you had a better night's sleep last night. 

Back later, too many people around. 

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Good luck again Polly if you see this you may have left already                 

I am feeling very   today I took 2 sleeping tablets last night be DH was snoring so I kept being disturbed I got up to go to the living room and I was very dizzy and woozy not sure if that was the sleeping tablet or the anti d's. I still feel like I am in eed of a good nights sleep. I don't think I will take a sleeping tablet tonight, I was actually sleeping ok before just waking up in the morning feelig very tired.
Side effect of anit d's is tiredness so maybe that isn't helping either.

Callum and ryan did very well last night both went to bed at 7pm as usual and Ryan woke up at 6am and Callum woke at 7am so very impressed, its thrown my routien though as I din't know when they will want there breakfast now 

I am seeing the healht visitor this morning and I ahve to go the doctors this afternoon for my first injection but I will log on as much as I can.

Nervously waiting news..............................
Good luck Polly          

Donna xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Just crashing your thread to wish Polly lots of luck today


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I wonder where Polly is now?    

Claire - glad you managed some   Any more tonight?  Did you get lots of DIY done too?

Donna - hope you're OK? I don't think you should take 2 tablets should you? Hope all goes well this afternoon.

Annie - hello! Hope you had a good weekend.

Nothing exciting happening here. Will is rather out of sorts (think it is teeth). Lots of horrible nappies and a very grumpy child. Hope it passes soon.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Do we know what time the blood test is?  Have had a quick scroll through and can't see it mentioned.

Yes, more  is planned for tonight.  DH found the pre-seed a bit itchy though not sure if he's going to be prepared to use it again or not.   I don't really know when ovulation is due as af was so odd I'm not sure when to say it started from.  Anyway temp isn't rising, infact it's even lower today!   So we're doing it every other day until further notice. 

Emma, hope W feels better soon!  Horrible nappies, ugh! 

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Claire Durex play is sperm friendly if your not getting on with pree seed, I always prefered it to KY and if I remeber rightly its water based.
I just bought a new one to try from ann summers - liquid silk it said it stays wet for longer so thought I'd give it ago.

Emma, doc said to try 1 but if that didn't work take 2 I don't think they are very strong 3. something mg?
Dont think I'll be taking them any more anyway.

Boys had there breakfast Callum and one and a half weetabix   little pigglet.

I hope Will's mood improves, what do you give him for his teeth, I swear by ashton and parson powders I have no idea what is in them (only that they are herble) they are fantatsic.

Still thinking of you polly        
And no matter what the outcome to day you are a true inspiration an incrediable person who is very specail to us and we all love x x  

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I know its still early but I hope we get some news soon, I can't bear this         

I feel sick, but not sure if thats nerves for polly or the anti d's probably a bit of both

go polly go                  

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Just checking for news......................

but none yet


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

was hoping for news. back soon.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Also checking in regularly....


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)




----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't know what to say   I'm shocked

I wasn't expecting that.

We are all here when you want to talk    for you and dh

Donna xx I am so sorry


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Polly, I am so, so sorry, and totally shocked.     My thoughts are with you and dh.  

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh, Polly, I don't know what to say.  That's not at all what I was expecting.

  

Take care, we're here when you want to talk.

Claire xxxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

- so sorry Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Not the result I expected either. Feel so useless.

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - big cyber . Hope dh is looking after you. 
I don't know what to say.   

If there is anything at all I can do please say.

Love Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Polly,

You are not useless please don't say that  
Will you another round of treatment in spain? sorry thats a silly question you probably haven't thought 

If I can do anything for you or DH please say I am here for you or DH if you want to talk.
Take care I hope you are looking after each other

I really am upset for tou today  

Please promis me one thing though polly, don't go quiet on us, over the next few weeks, months we are here for you mor ethan ever

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - I'm still reeling from today's news. Just not what I was expecting at all. 

In the absence of knowing the right thing to say, and being at a loss for words -  I send you a huge cyber hug and all my love. 

The Vag Team are all here with you


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - how are you bearing up? Did you manage to get some sleep last night?

Donna - did you take any sleping tablets last night? How did yesterday's injection go?

Claire - any luck last night?

Annie -  

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Polly, how are you today?  I thought about you a lot last night.  Is there anything I can do for you?  I'm sending you all my best wishes.

Donna, how did you get on last night?

Emma, yes managed some  last night.  Luckily there wasn't a repeat of the itching, and actually the preseed is better than the KY as it's not as gloopy.  Temp rose today so am now more 'normal' although don't think it's a ov surge as not significant enough.  I'm either on day 14 or day 16 depending when I determine af to have started, and ov has been between days 17 and 19 before if the pains I get are significant.  So tomorrow night there will be more bms!  The wine helped me relax too, had 3 small glasses beforehand last night.  Will test for LH at lunchtime from today.  Started drinking pressed pineapple juice today too (ugh, hate pineapple tho!)

Annie, morning!

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon

Claire - great news about the bms. Best of luck this month  

Emma - Hi!

Donna - I'm sending you a pm if that's alright? I have a nursery related question.

Polly -


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I don't think any of us feel ok to post after Polly's news yesterday 

Polly, thinking of you loads, how are you?

Annie, thanks for the pm it was great to feel needed and know what I am doing for a change, I hope my reply helped

Claire good luck with the BMS

Hi Emma

Injection was fine yesterday thanks for asking, the nurser can't understand why I am not anemic though b12 absorbs iron in the blood so they usually go hand in hand but some how I'm not anemic  
I think I go out sleep walking at night drinking blood which would also explain why I am oso tired  

Didn't really get on with the sleeping tablets jujust sticking with the anti d's and gettign through the side effects.

went to play group today which boys love

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I feel the same about posting. I feel like I should carry in as normal, but things don't feel normal at all.  
Glad the playgroup went well. I hope you try the twins one this week.

Nothing much happening here. Went swimming earlier. Dh is going to one of the Gordon Ramsay restaurants tonight, and I'm very jealous. Gives me a chance to catch up on my TV backlog though.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Not had a good day today. Took H back to the Dr's as suspected there was yet another infection - and what do you know... infections in both ears.

I mentioned our holiday and Dr has recommended we don't take her on a plane.

Think I've had as much as I can take. Been   all arvo. Not just about the holiday. I'm just so worn out with this whole saga. 6 months I've been doing this. Every 2-3 weeks she's had an infection. I'm just mentally and physically knackered.

Got an appointment as the GP for me on Monday. Think I'm also suffering with the blues 

So sorry to moan. didn't know where else to let out


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - big cyber   coming your way too. I know I've asked before, but can't remember, when are you seeing the ENT consultant? Could the GP speed things along? It can't be right for a little one to be getting infections so often. There must be something at the bottom of it (and probably something quite simple) but she needs help now. Is there any way you could see someone privately instead? 

Don't feel bad about  . I'd be doing the same. Is it keeping her (and you) awake? Wish I could offer some helpful advice. 

Hang on in there Annie. You and Lady H will get through this. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Thanks Emma  

I'm going to call the ENT office this morning to see if they have any earlier slots or see what I can do to speed things along. 

I can get private healthcare through work, but I'm sure it's a taxable benefit. But, I guess if I can get her seen quicker then stuff the cost!

She is keeping us awake. Not as bad as it used to be when she first started getting them. She usually wakes twice in the night. A little drink seems to help her go back .Think the swallowing action makes her ears feel a bit better.

I have also woken this morning with two enormous spots of my left cheekbone. They are throbbing as we speak. Not had anything like that for years   I am very concious of them this morning and my new desk is not in a nice dark corner!  Must be all the stress.

Right - need to go and do some research on the private care.

Back soon and thanks again


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie, I have pm'd you before I read your post, I am not surprised youare stressed with Hannah beiong poorly. I am glad you have a dr's appointment for yourself though.
I hope you can get Hannah seen bu Ent team quickly.

Have to go Callum want breakfast be back later for a longer post

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Very quiet on here today  

Annie how are you feeling now? did you get through to the ENT people?

Polly I am thinking of you and I hope you will be back with us soon  

Claire how is the bms going?

Boy's are ratty today just had to put Ryan down in his cot to calm down as he was in a state and wouldn't eat lunch, I hated putting him in is room as felt like I was punishing him but sometimes he likes just to be on his own - he's alseep now.
Callum didn't eat much either and what he did eat was a battle and he is being grumpy on the sofa nw hoping he will have a sleep to as he is tired.

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon

It is quiet today.

Polly, don't know if you're reading this or not.  if you are.  Hope you're bearing up ok.

Donna, hope your boys have settled down.  Have you used your ann summers toy yet, or is it on order?! 

Annie, any luck with the ENT?

Emma, what are you up to today.

BMS - we're on again tonight.   I am so confused as to which cycle day it is.  Am thinking it must be 17.  Ov is usually CD 17-19 if pains are indicative in past months, but the OPK is still negative, temp is still low (which is right if not ov yet) but cm (I am getting good at spotting this) is looking fertile.   Who knows.  I'm hating doing all this charting as it's making me more anxious about what is or isn't happening and I'm constantly looking for a problem.  I'm dreading my temp not rising at all. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Annie - any luck with the chasing up that appointment or coming up ith a Plan B?

Claire - you could just not chart if it is stressing you out. I wonder if you might enjoy it a bit more if it was less scientific. Just a thought, don't mean to cause offence.   Hope it goes well anyway. 

Donna - how are you today? Try not to worry abut the boys not eating. They would do so if they were hungry. It is annoying though when you've gone to the trouble of preparing food.

Polly - still thinking of you. 

Nothing much to report from here. Took the dog out for a long walk this morning whilst it was still sunny, and have spent the rest of the morning cleaning (the carpet moths are back ). How does the house get into such a state so quickly. Can't decide what to do this afternoon. I really ought to go and find a birthday present for dh, but I am feeling uninspired. 

Back later, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Claire are you do the OPK at lunch time? becasue I thought they were best done in the morning? or maybe they have changed since I used them and they can be done anytime?
I am sure if you are having plenty of bms you will hit the right time, try not to worry.

toy's haven't arrived yet  

Boys have setlled a little both had a sleep and ate a little more food after but not much, maybe its the weather  Callum is still grumpy so it might be his teeth 

Polly I hope you are alright.

Just booked a holiday for next year  you know how I like to plan 
its for september 2008 we have a cottage booked in norfolk. we will go with my brother and his family so there will be 4 adults and 4 children ages ranging 1yr - 2 1/2yrs so should be fun with the four of them toddling about.

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry ment to say Annie I hope your ok, your quiet today.
Please feel free to pm me


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Donna this sort of OPK says not to do it in the morning as LH surge won't be for at least 4 hours after waking.  Optimum time is 12-2pm but that's not always practical but apparently it's ok to do it 10am to 8mp.  I did it at 10.30 this morning, and will do it again after my afternoon meeting.  Thing is it needs to settle to room temp first (piac not poas) so finding places to hide it is interesting.  

Your holiday sounds nice, Norfolk can be really nice.   Also good to have something to look forward to.

Emma, you're prob right with this charting thing.  Thing is I thought I'd feel better if I could see my body doing the required things at the required times, but of course am getting wound up that it doesn't seem to be panning out that way.  Really I would have thought bms every other day for two weeks would ensure we hit the jackpot time wise, think next month I may revert to that if I continue to get wound up.  Depends on if my chart confirms I'm ovulating I guess as to how likely I am to give it up.

Emma are you also getting DH a pressie from W for fathers day on Sunday?

Annie, hi, hope you're ok.

Hi Polly.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire,

If you don't mind me asking what OPK are you using as they sound very complicted and are probably adding to your stress and worry about getting the right time for ttc etc.
I used clear blue and you just pee'd first thing in the morning waited a few mins and it was done, the same as a pregancy test. I was told to use clear blue by the hospital.

thought boys had settled but no they are still not right  

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oh and clear blue detects the serge then ovulation should happen 12-36 hours after I think it was.
So if you test in the morning and get a serge its bms that night and one after to hit the the right time then if you've been having bms before hand you should hopefully hit it as sperm lives for 5-7 days where your egg only lasts 1 day.

sorry not butting in I'm sure you know all that already   trying to help

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - the holiday sounds lovely. You are so organised you put me to shame. 
Perhaps the weather is making the boys grumpy. I have a grumpy child too. Just tried to do some painting but he was not impressed to say the least. 

Claire -I have this wonderful age of you scurrying to the loo at work when noone is looking, with OPK hidden about your person.

No, not doing anything for father's day. I think it is all a bit of a nonsense.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again

Donna I did think about getting clear blue but they are so expensive  I opted for ebay ones but you're right they are a hassle.  You're not butting in at all, I'm grateful for any help or support.   I might get expensive ones next month.

Emma your image isn't far wrong.  

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ooh I like W's new pic, doesn't he look grown up! x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma,

Will is gorgeous..................... what happened to is hair, its gone really light - did you bleach it  

I got DH a photo for fathers day I will email it to you if you like it of them fishing  
It was done on a website enahnce-me.co.uk (if I can put that) they do loads you just send in the photo and they put it in the back ground or can design a new one, I thought it made a fab and original gift.

Poor Ryan was hungry  I am so used to them eating well I didn't give it a thought  he had a bit of yogurt and seem happier now, well he's quiet atleast .

Annie I hope your alright just seen your post on ask a health visitor, you seem to be getting really worked up over hannah and I am sure developmentally she is fine.  
Just a thought though as your ears effect balance maybe the ear problems are effecting her walking? if she doesn't feel steady on her feet then she is less likely to let go of things? I am no expert and I could be talking rubbish but it was just a thought.

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys!

Sorry -  was so busy at work today and then went to visit a friend 

The latest is that I'm waiting to hear back from my HV. I have heard that she might be able to put Hannah forward as a priority case. She didn't call me back today, but she might not have been into her office to see the message.

Alternatively, I can take her to the Private Hospital and pay £175    for the privilege of a consultation - next wednesday

Waiting to see if HV can do anything 1st, but seriously considering the private consultant appointment.


Emma - Will is looking gorgeous! How lovely is that blonde hair  

Donna - The twins have grown so much! Would love to see the fishing piccie!

Claire - I used the Clearblue Ovulation Kits aswell. I know they're a bit more, but they seem the easiest to use and read. Sounds to me like you like things to be black or white, yes or no. Clearblue is the way to go in this case! The control freak in me coped very well with them and would probably help you feel better about it too.
Hoping you don't need to splurge on any though  

Polly - I'm sure you're keeping up to speed with us. Sending my love  


Right - off to the sofa with a few biscuits. Lord knows I deserve them after this morning


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)




----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening,

Annie I hope the health visitor can help tomorrow.

Polly good to see you online, how are you?

Boy's were so cheeky when they went to bed laying there giggling and chatting to each other - it was actually quite sweet.

Can I have your email adresses again please becasue I saved them before but don't have that internet connection anymore  
Once I have them I can send piccys  

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly.

Annie - have you seen your reply on the hv topic? Hope your real life hv gets back to you tomorrow. Did the biscuits help? Kep trying until you are sure. 

Donna - would love to see piccies. Will PM my email address.

I feel   saying this in light of everything this week, but Will is finally walking (just about). Annie - do bear in mind that he is a few weeks older than Hannah.  He's not a baby any more. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh wow Emma thats great, I can't wait for the boys to walk, got a while to wait yet though.

What happened how far is he walking? I want to hear more........

Night all,

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, fantastic news re Will walking! 

Annie, I have everything crossed that today will bring good news from the HV. 

Polly, how are you doing?  

Donna, I will pm you my email address in a bit, want to see pics!

I'm feeling very  today.  No sign of ov, had no pains, but I do have the right cm!  This is good news actually as I've never spotted it before and was reading descriptions of this stretchy stuff and thinking no way do I have that!  Well I do!  But no surge, no temp rise, no ov pains.   I'll get the clearblue ones next month.

Oh and MIL.   Up to her old tricks again.  She's not speaking to us because DH didn't phone her for a few days (because he was away on a course which he told her).  I mean, how pathetic.  She slammed the phone down on him on Saturday when he rang, and then again last night after yelling at him and saying he'd upset FIL (which I strongly doubt).  Then she wouldn't answer.  I phoned her in the end as DH was getting to the end of his wits and she said she didn't wish to speak to me and put the phone down again.  I am soooo sick of it, and DH has said that this is it this time.  Thing is she'll be bad mouthing us to everyone again.  I get that she feels insecure but she's seen loads of us lately.  She was annoyed I think that we went to my parents house on Friday night rather than DH ringing her but that's coz they'd just got back from hols and I hadn't seen them for weeks.  The woman has a screw loose.  Anyway she's managed to create an argument between me and DH and I'm ashamed to say that I said to him that she was a b*tch.  Well at least this was all after we'd done .   The atmosphere on the drive to work was ... quiet, to say the least.  I hate that she does this.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

AAarrrrrrgghhhhh. Did a great long post, then the pc crashed.  

Claire - I was only thinking yesterday that some MIL nonsense was long overdue. I'd be tempted to ignore her totally until such time as she phones or calls round to apologise. You can't let her come between you or let her 'win' each time she has a hissy fit. 

Donna - I forgot to send my email address. I'll do so in a mo.
Will can do about 13 steps unaided (he worked up to it from 3/4 steps a couple of weeks ago).
You do spend so much time willing them to roll, crawl, walk etc, but things really are much easier when they can't move. I spend all my time chasing him around to stop him doing unsuitable things. Heaven knows what it would be like with 2!

Annie - was today your shopping day? Hope it goes well.

Polly - hello 

Busy day for me today. M&T this morning, then off to SIL's later where MIL is also in residence.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Claire I think what you called MIL is quite accurate   I can't believe she is being like this. What does she want you to live with her  
Try not to let it casue arguments between you and DH as this is what she wants, but I know its easier said than done.
I have had problem with DH's family so I know how upsetting it is, I felt I was never excepted by some of DH's family and they were giing me constant dig's I think now looking back they were jealous,
Long story but there was a bit of scene at our wedding which we moved on from but things didn't improve so DH didn't speak to any of his family for about 2 yrs, his mum and dad never had a problem with me but DH felt they were sitting on the fence and not fighting my/our corner so he cut them all off.
luckily we have sorted it out and things are ok now, especially since I have had the boys as I think I am seen as 'one of them' now.

I don't know what to suggest with MIL, maybe if DH did ignore her for a bit she would come to her senses, she probably loves the fact theat he keps ringing so she could hang up the phone. If I was him I would let her stew I bet she would soon pick up the phone.

Annie how are you? when is your dr's appointment? have you heard from the HV?

Emma how is Will's walking?

Polly - hello hun x x 

I am trying a new playgroup today if I can find it, I was meant to be going with SIL but she cancelled AGAIN so I am going to try it alone, not 100% sure where it is so will go for a wonder and se where I end up 
The playgroup is for babies under 1 so I am hoping it will be good its from 11-1 meaning I will have to give the boys there lunch there   which I am not to sure about.

The boy's were in there walkers this morning chasing each other round the room, so funny

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, hope you find the playgroup!  Which reminds me I haven't sent you my email address, will do so in a mo.

Emma, haha can just imagine Will dashing off.  I remember a friend of mine bringing her little one round when he'd just started walking and given half a chance he was off, lurching towards fragile objects, arms outstretched!   It will keep you fit anyway!

Annie, hope you're ok today, you're quiet... I'm sure there's nothing to worry about.  I read your post to the hv (out of concern not nosiness ) and I know for a fact that I used to do what Hannah does with doing anything to keep toys to myself especially at playgroups.  My mum used to quite like the fact that I stood up for myself!  Anyway, it soon passed, especially when my brother came along and I learnt how to share.  I'm sure there really is nothing to worry about.

MIL.  It was overdue wasn't it!  Yeah I know, I'm all for avoiding her and waiting for her to come to us.  With fathers day on Sunday we will probably have to take FILs present to his workplace (he does odd jobs in a pub to get out of the house - and away from her!).  However, I expect to find the present back on our doorstep once she finds out.  Also we're meant to be looking after her cat when they're away in about a week's time or so, and I can just see it now.  She'll cancel her holiday and tell everyone it's our fault.  (She won't put it in a cattery as it's a balinese posh cat)  I would quite happily have nothing more to do with her at this point.  I wouldn't mind if we'd done something wrong but it is so pathetic it's laughable.  I've suggested DH doesn't ring her again - after all, we've done our bit now.

On a plus note, s last night did not hurt one bit.  That's progress eh!  Perhaps it's all this getting jiggy for bms. 

xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hellloooooo,

Remember me? I hope Im still welcome here..... you probably wonder why I havent been on in a while. First of all our laptop died so no internet access. Then dh decides to order a brand new pc (one of those dell build your own ones!) to play games on. 
To cut a long story short laptop is finally working again and dh is on cloud nine with his new toy.

Well I have missed sooo much i dont know where to start. Ive had a wee look through recent posts and saw that Polly had some bad news. Im sooo sorry Polly, I cant begin to imagine how u feel so wont even attempt to try. All I will say is rely on dh and stay strong 

Well, Hannah is now crawling and is into EVERYTHING. She is such a happy wee thing- always smiling or laughing. I'll get an updated photo posted soon. I have total respect for working mums as I find it tough and only work p/t.

Claire- I take it I missed the wedding. Was it the best day of your life? any photos? Im sure you were absolutely beautiful. How's ttc going?

Donna- The bo!ys look absolutely massive for 6 months- theyare gorgeous.

Off to work now,

take care all, DD XXXXXXXX


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - lovely to have you back! Being without internet access is just awful, isn't it. Glad Hannah 2 is doing well.

Claire - how funny that MIL has a cat. I was going to sugest that you bought her a cat, on the grounds that having something to look after might distract her from meddling in your affairs, but clearly it doesn't.

Great news on the S. IMO you should do it again tonight, tomorrow etc, because once you cross that 'not hurting' barrier it gets so much easier and even enjoyable. I find that if I have a break I go back to squrae one a bit, and don't really get into it until the 3rd time. That could just be me though.....

Well, so much for my busy day. My   car broke down this morning on the way to M&T group, and I had to be rescued by the RAC (smoke billowing out etc - very scary). Turns out a brake pad has gone, and I can't use the car safely. The garage can't fix it until Saturday, so we are stranded at home with next to no food.  I'm going to have to bake bread and eat peculiar odds and ends from the freezer. And dh is peeved because it is going to cost a fortune (this car eats money), and  it is a waste of Saturday.

Rant over,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Deedee, welcome back!  Sounds like Hannah is doing really well! 

Emma, sorry to hear about the car, how annoying for you.  I hope you can rustle up something edible for lunch.

I like your theory about s.  I think that might be the case with me too, it does get easier the more often I do it and a break does land me back a few steps.  I'll mention it to DH later, might make his day! 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Will had the last slice of bread with baked beans. I am making bread but that takes ages, so I'll have to have pasta of some sort for lunch. My fridge contain 3 baby yoghurts, a slice of ham, some peppers and that's it.  It is like Ready, Steady, Cook.

I am bored already. I hate being home and knowing I can't go anywhere.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, I have NO suggestions for what to do with the contents of your fridge!  

Donna, I've just spotted your new photo.  Your boys are huge!!!  What are you feeding them!

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Do you really think the boys are big?   the don't weigh that much Callum was 16lb 11 and Ryan 13lb 12 at last weigh in a week and a half ago
Its funny you all mention there size as I thought they were quite small but at the neqw baby group today everyone commented on how big they are for almost 7 months  

Deedee welcome back I was without my internet for a few months and I felt like I had lost an arm or something, hope to see more postings from you. How are you finding it working? I really don't know how people work, I don't have enough time to get things done as it is 

Emma how annoying about the car, I find cars so frustrating -  they are so expensive but I can't live without one. Just MOT'd ours and tax is due this month which is a small fortune.
Hope brakes don't cost you to much.

Polly - hello

Annie how are you? is today your day off for shopping? if it is I hope you have enjoyed some R&R you deserve some.

Claire I total despair at MIL   , is there any chance she will come crawling to you becasue she needs you to look after the cat? Will FIL not have a word?

Well, I went to the new baby group and I am so glad I did. I can't believe I went ALONE always be a bit scared of doing that I guess incase they both cry but I can only deal with one then get all flustered and feel like a bad mum with everyone watching! It must be the tablets kicking casue today I thought sod it I am going   and very glad I did.
Its a small group maximum of 10 so its really nice and everyone was friendly, its nice to meet a few local mums which hopefulyl in the next few months we will become friends and then there children can come and play etc.

It was so hot this morning, boys are playing now in T-shirts and Nappies, but it gone very dark so I think the thunder storm they keep promissing is about to start, DH will be glad he took the car today.

Time for some food, but don't think I have anything  was going to have pasta but then realised we have that for dinner tonight 

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - so glad you went to the playgroup and enjoyed it. Is it a weekly one?

Can't stop long. Dh was bunked off work early so we are going to squash into the other (v. tiny) car, dog too, and go up to SIL's. 

Back later,
Emma,


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, only big in a good, healthy way!

Emma, hope you enjoy your afternoon.

Done another OPK and it's negative  the last day I'm likely to ovulate this cycle is tomorrow so I have no idea what's wrong with me...


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi - can't stop long. Just popping in and going back out again. You've all been so chatty today. Will wait til tonight so I can read properly.

Am absolutely mortified that you all read my HV post   I was having a panic attack moment and feel so incredibly stupid now. Just soooo embarassed. 


Deedee - Hi!!! Great to hear from you  

Claire - Don't panic. You might be a late ovulator? I have a friend who ovulates on day 19 of a 28 day cycle?!? 

Emma- Sorry about the car  

donna - I shall pm my e-mail address


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Annie don't be embarresed how you feel is natural  

Claire please don't worry yourself that you ar enot ovulating your cycle last month was a bit confusing and I really don't think those OPK have helped at all.
I am sure you have covered all days with bms so fingers crossed for this month, IF your not lucky this month use clear blue and I am sure you will find your serge.
Also Claire IF you aren't ovulating its an eaiy problem to fix as far as I know so don't panic, I am sure you are though so try not to worry.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie please don't be embarrassed.  Panic attack moments are my speciality (see below.  In fact see many of my recent posts) 

Emma, did you manage to whiz something together for lunch celebrity chef style?

Donna, realised I haven't pm'd you.  WILL do that now!

Polly, hi if you're reading.

Oh I know, I'm trying not to worry.  I've decided rather stupidly that my cervical infection led to PID which led to full extent scarring and my ovaries will not work again.  Or that when I had part of my thyroid removed (age 19 due to cysts) I now don't have enough hormone.  Or... etc. you get the picture.  I need someone to knock me out, I really really don't know what is wrong with me at the moment, I can not stop overanalysing, in fact I feel VERY anxious all round and no idea what's sparked it.  I'm even considering going to the docs re my anxiety as it's been going on for too long even by my standards and I feel constantly .

Bloody MIL better not cross my path tonight! 

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, I meant to add - I do ovulate late if the pains are correct.  First two months it was day 19 (of 31 day cycle), third month was day 17 of 28 day cycle and fourth month was day 18 of 29 day cycle.  So really latest would be tomorrow (day 19) but no sign whatsoever. 

Thanks for that though.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire,

TTC is a very anxious time and reading your history I can understnd why you are so anxious. I am sure though that if any of the complications you mentions were likely then someone would have mentioned you may have problems ttc.
This cycle is a bit of a muddle if I were you I would think to yourself its not going to happen this month then if it does its a bonus for you, I am not saying it wont happen this month but I feel that if it doesn't you will wind yourself up even more and will enter into a visous circle.
Next month try using Clear blue you can test from day 15 till ovulation so if you do ovulate on day 17 you will have sticks left for the month after if you need them, which doens't make them so expensive, also if I were you I'd stop temp charting as that is another thing that is convincing you you are not ovulating when that is not likely to be the case.
I am sure you have ovulated or are about to if you are having the CM you dircribed my bet is that you kits you use are so confusing and are probably inaccurate due to the time when you have to do it etc
You have had plenty of bms form saturday so you are still very much in the running for this month     please try and relax  

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - TTC is not easy! It plays with every emotion and at time makes you feel  

If you're really feeling that anxious, it could be an idea to go the Dr. With your history he may be willing to check your blood levels during your cycle to cofirm you are ovulating. I'm sure that would put your mind at rest and it's only a simple blood test on day 21 of your cycle. Might be worth asking him to do that for you? Save you driving yourself crazy wondering. 

And what can I say about MIL? You have some patience there my friend. She's lucky to have you as a DIL is all I can say  


Emma - Well Done Will!!!! Did you catch it on camera? Are you a proud Mummy today   Tell us how it all happened ......

How did your cramped outing in the car go? 

Donna - Really pleased you found the M&T group and had a good time. The small intimate groups are really good. You can easily get to know everyone over time. Great news!


Shopping trip went well today. Now have 3 dresses! 2 of which are definitly going back. Also bought a fascinator for my head! Just need some accessories and I'm set. Really looking forward to going!

Spoke to HV today and she called the ENT Clinic straight away. They're going to try and get us a priority appointment. Waiting to hear back. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Annie,

Thats great news from the HV sounds like she pulled her finger out for a change   hopefully appointment will be really soon then maybe you can still go on holiday, when were you due to go?

Claire I hope I didn't upset or offend you in anyway with my earlier post? I can never put down in words what I am thinking or trying to say and it all comes out wrong   I hope what I said came across how I meant it to 

I pm'd Polly earlier to check on her and DH not that I really new what to say to them, she is feeling a numb and sounded quite down, I feel so   for her and just don't know what I can do 
She asked me to tell everyone that she is still around but doesn't feel she can post at the moment

I know we all send them big cyber   but it seem so inadequate  

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Our my boy's this morning 
Ryan woke up at 4am and wouldn't go back to sleep so DH got him up at 4:30 he didn't drink much milk and usually goes back to sleep but today he just cried and moaned and nothing was good enough, I gave him his breakfast at 8:30 and he went to sleep at 9
During this time Callum has also been very clinging and wanting to be held, I only have one lap so its hard to cuddle them both, DH and I took it ti turns while we where trying to get ready.
Usually by this time we are all dressed but the boys are asleep still in pj's and haven't quite finished getting ready.
I was also up in the night with a tummy ache, I have never had a tummy ache like ti before and still feel really uncomfortable now.
It was painful during the night, so needless to say I feel very     this morning.

Off to have my injection later then going over to my parents not sure how long we will stay though depends on the boys really.

How is everyone this morning?

Annie have you heard from the HV?

Claire how was BMS last night?

Morning, Polly, Emma and Deedee

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

No news yet Donna. I'm getting rather impatient  

Have a good time at your parents today x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - hope you feel better son. Perhaps the boys have the same stomach thing as you and are feeling out of sorts? Hope the injection goes OK.

Annie - don't feel   at all about your 'ask a hv' question. It seems a perfectly reasonable question to ask if you areconcerned, but I sounds like Hannah is perfectly normal. I don't think any small children like to share, or understand the concept of sharing until they are much older (nearer 3 years from my very unscientific observations of nieces, nephew, toddler group children etc)
Glad the shopping went well. Is Ascot next week?
Great news that your ENT appointment has been rushed through.

Claire - any more ttc last night? Any developments with the MIL situation?

Polly - thinking of you. If it would make things a bit easier for you for me to vanish for a while, please say. I would understand. 

We had a lovely evening at SIL's. But today I am home again all day with no transport. I'm going to attempt to make a birthday cake for dh, do loads of ironing, and possibly clear out the utility room if I can motivate myself. What a thrilling day! I am nominating myself for the Worst Wife of the Year. I haven't got dh a present (birthday tomorrow), and no have no means of getting one.  

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma, don't go anywhere. Life goes on. BTW, you should add another ticker.  

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning Emma,

I had thought the boys may also have a tummy ache   both have had a sleep and seem brighter for now anyway.
Callum had a horrible poo last night so your theory of tummy bug thing is quite possible.

I have been thinking about you and your pregnancy, I have some questions I'll pm you

Annie I hope you hear from HV soon.
How have you been feeling in yourself? you don't seem yourself if you don't mind me saying  

Morning Claire, you have usually posted by now so hope all is ok with you? your probably in a high flying meeting or something

oh dear Ryan is filling his nappy, lets see what that brings  

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning Polly,

We over lapped


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

No ticker yet. It doesn't feel right.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Donna, don't fear, I am here, just too many people been about to post.  High flying meeting,  as if!  Hope your boys are feeling ok today.  Good luck at the injection (don't know if you're a needle lover or hater, but I fall firmly in the latter category!).

Emma, I'm sure DH will understand the lack of a present given the transport situation!  Anyway, it's the thought that counts...

Annie, heard from the HV yet?  Big  for you. x

Polly, also .  Am at a bit of a loss of what to say but I am thinking of you.

Yes we had more  last night.  Still no 'monthly pains' which I'd expect by today really .  Might buy a proper OPK at lunchtime as I have the car.   DH wants me to go and see the doctor because of the state I'm getting myself into.  I keep trying to phone them to make an appointment but truth is I'm petrified.  I do think I need to do something though as I'm making DH feel lousy too and placing a strain on us.  MIL doesn't help obviously but we could do without added stress.  (We haven't heard from her since the hanging up the phone incidents and haven't contacted her either - I don't feel like I have the head space for her at the moment.)

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - it may be the thought that counts, but I think I've fallen down quite badly on the 'thought' side of things too.  In my defence, he was supposed to be away this weekend, on a work jolly to Budapest, so I thought I had a few more days to play with. But now he is working instead. 

Right, really must go and do somthing uselful.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

We have an appointment       

Next Friday (22nd) at 9.20am. I feel like a huge weight has been lifted. I know it's still really early days, but dear god. I feel like I've gone 10 rounds with Tyson just to get this apoointment. 

Claire - Make the call   I think you should go and have a chat with your GP. Is there a lady Dr you can see? I'm confident you'd feel a whole lot better if they just did a simple blood test for you.
I know it's not easy. It's all going to be alright though - honest x

Emma - I am more than sure that DH will understand why there is no pressie for him tomorrow. I'm sure that he's more than aware that you've got enough on your plate right now without having to magic up a gift without having transportation! you could always say morning sickness has kicked in and you had your head in the loo to often to organise anything  

Donna - How are everyone's guts?

Polly - Hiya! Love and hugs for you x

Right - really really busy at work. Must crack on.

TTFN x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Great news Annie! Must be a relief.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Huge Relief! 

thanks for the supoport everyone


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, soooo pleased for you.

Donna, guess what, I got a Clearblue ovulation kit at lunchtime and ... surge detected!  Thanks so much for the recommendation I was getting really anxious (no, really?!) about it.  We're supposed to have s in next 48 hours but feeling a bit delicate after two nights in a row  will see how I feel tomorrow morning.

On a damper note, our B&B reservation has fallen through for mid July due to an admin error double booking, so back to square one.  Might have to look for a new destination as we've exhausted all possibilities in the area we wanted.

Right, got to finish off a few more things before early hometime.

Will try to log on at the weekend.

No dance today, doesn't seem appropriate.  I do hope though that everyone's weekend is ok.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - have a few glasses of wine and go for it tonight and tomorrow am, and then you'll have maximised your chances. Then you (and dh) can have a rest.
What a pain about your B&B. Where is your plan B destination?

Hope you have a good weekend, and everyone else too. Tomorrow I'm taking the car to the garage, doing food shopping and it is the village fete in the afternoon. Not sure about Sunday. Dh is working, so I might try and do some decorating.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening everyone,

That is good news Annie, I hope they can find out something for you at the appointment so you know the casue etc

Claire I am so glad you got the clearblue and detected a serge, I thought you would ovulate I bet you feel loads better and you have had plenty of bms before hand so there should be plenty of   sitting happily waiting for the egg to be released 

I am really tired and I can't think of everything I want to say, I may be back later or I'll post in the morning.

Off for a bath before dinner, Burgers and chips so healthy  

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Claire - yipee on the surge! Bet you're feeling alot better about things   Hope you can muster up some engery for BMS tonight or tomorrow even. Good Luck! Sending lots of  

Emma - Village fete    how cute! 

Donna - I'm feeling pretty kanckered too. Got an equally nutritious dinner on the go. Pizza and a glass of wine!

Having my hair done tomorrow. Actually booked in at a salon. Now wondering what I tell my friend who is usually my hairdresser! She's just sooooo busy at the mo and I don't want to tip up at Ascot with roots and split ends. Can you imagine   I'd pass out with shame  


Night for now all. Off to watch Masterchef!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie I love Hannah's house how cute, was it flat packed did you have to build it? your garden must be quite big for it to fit in - bet she loves it

Happy birthday Emma's DH  
Did you bake a cake Emma? I keep meaning to make a few paractice cakes as I want to make the boy's birthday cake but cakes really aren't my thing, well neither is cooking really  

Claire did you manage anymore bms?
wishing you loads of luck for this 2ww      

I had a nice afternoon yesterday, I took the boys to watch my dad play bowls with the blind bowlers. The boys really enjoyed watching the balls go flying about
weather is miserable here today but I am glad really as need to clean the bathroom and hoover the bedrooms so i'd be staying in anyway

back later

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - Hannah's house is fab isn't it!?! My garden isn't big at all. Not since we built the extension and added some decking. She's got just about enough space for her house and swings and that's about it!


I'm off to the hairdressers soon. Still trying to think of excuses to give my friend who usually does it. Anyway, looking forward to some me time! Dropping Hannah at my Mum's at 11.15 and not going back to get her until 4.30   , maybe. See how generous my Mum is feeling

Got some girls coming over tonight for a gossip!

Hope you're all enjoying this soggy saturday


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning Annie,

I hope you enjoy your hair appoinemt, by the way we want asscot photo's  
Why not just tell your friends the truth that you knew she was busy and you didn't want to add to her work load I am sure she'll understand.

Just making the boys a fish pie for lunch - hope they like it

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Just popping on briefly. Dh is driving me nuts today, and is in a really foul mood.   I think it is a mid-life crisis, getting old angst, work stress etc all rolled into one. Perhaps me not getting a present didn't help.   He hasn't even thanked me for the cake.  He is such a red-head at times (thankfully not very often); when he gets into a temper or bad mood he really makes sure everyone knows about it and suffers too. He has gone out in the car and will hopefully come back in better spirits.

It is pouring with rain here. I fear the fete wil be a washout. 

Hope everyone else is having a better day.

Emma, xxx

p.s. Annie - that is quite some house Hannah has got. Lucky girl!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Emma,

Men   
I hope DH comes back in a better mood, I am sure he understands about the present its not like your not getting him one is it.

Callum is being so grumpy today its his teeth I think, he has had medised and bonjela and seems a bit more settled for now.
Its horrible casue when he was crying all he was saying was 'da da da' I wasn't good enough  
oh well DH will be home around 3 so I'll crack on with the house work then.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - don't take the 'dadadada' thing to heart. They say that long before they can say 'mama', I think. Hope he feels better  this afternoon.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Its ok I know they will say da da long before ma ma, its an easier sound to say. I just felt horrible casue it felt like he was asking for his dad then getting more upset when I didn't get him.
He probably wasn't as I am not sure he has made the connection between him saying da da and his dad.
or am I being silly? deos him saying da da mean he knows who he is? 

Emma how is DH now?

Annie what did you have done to you hair? hope it looks fab

The boys licked the fish pie which I was glad about especially becasu eit contained milk and I am trying to increase there intake as they only have 1 bottle a day.
They are happy and healthy plus gaining weight so i am not to bothered that prefer food to the milk, my only concern is the vit's that formula milk contains as these aren't in cow's milk
They have a bottle when they get up first thing in the morning and thats it   they don't even want anything before bed, they go straight to bed after bath and story.

Callum seems better now but still not himself I hope we see a tooth soon, How old were Hannah and Will when they got there first tooth? I know Hannah 2 was only 8 weeks old but when did she get her next one?

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Callum didn't say da da the whole time DH was at work (apart from when he got upset earlier) as soon as DH walked in the room Callum looked up smiled and said da da so I know he is definatly saying it now and its not just a sound that sounds like it.
We both nearly cried, my heart melted I feel so proud  
Callum then laid on DH chest looked at me said da da then snuggled right in and blow me a raspberry   cheeky monkey

We have a nice day planned tomorrow, we are taking the boys swimming then seeing my dad, then we are going to DH's parents for dinner.

Hope we are all having nice weekends

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - even now Will says 'dada' to the dog, random men in Waitrose etc, oh and to dh. Somehow he knows now that it is a man thing. He only started 'mama' fairly recently, and he does that to SIL, mothers at M&T, and me.
I can't remember quite when Will's first tooth was, but it was fairly late (10 months?? ). He was teething for forever beforehand. He still only has 6. 

Dh's mood improved greatly, thank you. he even went and bought some flowers to say sorry, so all is forgiven. 

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow. How do you manage when you go swimming? Do you and dh each take one boy into the changing rooms?

Hope everyone else is having a nice day,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma,

How nice of DH to buy you flowers. Good job he realised he was being grumpy.

As for swimming it depends where we go the pool we are going to tomorrow is quite nice as it has a family changing area with really big cubicals so we can all go in together and they have a chnaging table in them and some have a litlle play pen thing.
If we go to other pools thne we take a boy each into the male/female changing rroms then meet in the pool. Boys an only come into the female changing rooms till they are 8 yrs old so looking forward to when dh has to take them both     although they will be able to get dressed themselves by then I hope 

I wish I could take them swimming on my own but its just impossible and lesuire centres wont let me in anyway as you have to be 1:1

I've got the boys T-shirts to wear tomorrow Ryan's says Daddy;s little monkey (we call him the monkey) and Callum's say Daddy's little monster (we call him the monster)
I hope they fit as the look a bit big.

Off to read now and have an early night

night,
Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

I hope you all had a fab day  

DH really liked his picture I will send some pictures to you all now, I just didn't want to risk DH seeing it on the computer. I try tonight if i can otherwise it will be whenever I have a spare few minutes  

We went swimming today I could belive sow fast they get about now, before they were in there chair things and would kick a little but just float about today they were kicking there legs and going all over.
Also we were at Lukes mum and dad's house and his sister was playing with the boys when she said 'you never said Callum could sit up on his own'     Well thats casue he hadn't done it unsupported till today   he is still a bit wobbly but he can do it  

Hope you all had nice weekends Talk tomorrow

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning!

Donna, sounds like Callum's developing at a rate of knots!  Hope the boys enjoyed swimming.

Emma,  at your red haired people comment!!!   Glad DH was in a better mood when you got back and bonus on the flowers.  My DH got me some flowers last week in a similar scenario of being in a bad mood, mind you first flowers I've had in ages! >:  Have you had any morning sickness or pg signs yet?

Annie, love Hannah's house!  What a lucky little girl.

Polly, how are you this week?  I know you're not up to posting, hope you're still reading.  Still thinking of you and sending you my best wishes. 

Well, s.  Couldn't face it on Friday night after the previous 2 days but managed  Saturday morning.  Didn't do it again though, too busy!  Finally got the kitchen and utility painted and got our new shed up too.  Onto the 2ww now.  Charting my temps, they are at the highest level so far today so feeling a bit more positive about things now I have had the cm and the confirmation of the LH surge.  I've looked at some charts on fertilityfriend.com (where I'm recording my data) and mine is not dissimilar to others at this stage, so hoping and praying my temp stays up.  Now hoping ovulation is confirmed with the temp rise although I have had no pain this month which is weird after 4 months of having what I thought was a sign. 

Right, must stop dilly dallying and get on with work.

Hope you all have a good day.

xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98911.0


----------

